# LEL 2017



## martint235 (3 Jun 2014)

It's early I know but the website is up and available and it does take some preparation for a ride like this.

The bad news is the pain from 2013 has faded sufficiently for me to now be thinking of entering again.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2014)

I'm intending to; 2013 wasn't possible as I wasn't ready and also had booked a holiday then.

2017 is my plan.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

I see your mind hasn't recovered though. Off your rocker.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2014)

I gave it the customary 3 milliseconds thought, and came to the usual decision! 

(If I could, I would go faster, rather than further. I've done a few 140 mile rides and I wouldn't mind tackling a 200 mile or a 300 km ride. A '400' only if I were fit enough to do it in midsummer hours of daylight which would equate to averaging about 24 kph/15 mph. That would be my limit - LEL, PBP and so on ... _no way!_)


----------



## PpPete (3 Jun 2014)

Nah - too soon to be thinking about that now.
This needs some training though.
Then there's PBP next year.


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Jul 2015)

I volunteered during 2013 which gave me a guaranteed entry for 2017.

Just got an email instructing me to claim my place or lose it.....best dust the bike off and get some miles done then.

I blame @arallsopp and his HUGELY INSPIRATIONAL book Barring Mechanicals for the next 755 days of nerves, training, hills, p*nctures


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2015)

ComedyPilot said:


> I volunteered during 2013 which gave me a guaranteed entry for 2017.
> 
> Just got an email instructing me to claim my place or lose it.....best dust the bike off and get some miles done then.
> 
> I blame @arallsopp and his HUGELY INSPIRATIONAL book Barring Mechanicals for the next 755 days of nerves, training, hills, p*nctures


Weird that. I rode it in 2013 and I still blame @arallsopp every time I see or wear the jersey


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2015)

If I do make LEL my nameplate will state "DCLane / I blame @arallsopp "


----------



## Telemark (7 Jul 2015)

Got the same e-mail as you, @ComedyPilot, did you reply? 
Wondering if I am completely bonkers for even thinking about it for a mili-second...  A little voice is telling me that I can just sign up now and decide later 
I did actually dig out that infamous book from the bookshelf ... can I join the queue for blaming @arallsopp ?  
... and too much mingling with ultracyclist women (Juliana Buhring, Emily Chappell) recently at EdFoC ... 

T


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

I got the mail too. I've replied in the affirmative. Accident with a car saw my hopes to ride it last time around scuppered, and the resulting volunteering has found me a space. They didn't even penalise me for sleeping as @martint235 passed 



DCLane said:


> If I do make LEL my nameplate will state "DCLane / I blame @arallsopp "



Mine will have a picture of the book cover with the subtitle _Je ne suis pas arallsopp _


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

arallsopp said:


> I got the mail too. I've replied in the affirmative. Accident with a car saw my hopes to ride it last time around scuppered, and the resulting volunteering has found me a space. *They didn't even penalise me for sleeping* as @martint235 passed
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will have a picture of the book cover with the subtitle _Je ne suis pas arallsopp _


Yes. That hasn't been forgotten. GPS screwed up as I left Brampton heading south. Still screwed up after a sleep at Barnard Castle. "Not to worry, I'll ask arallsopp for advice at Market Rasen".......

I intend to volunteer in 2017 so I'll be able to return the favour.


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Jul 2015)

This looks fun!


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> This looks fun!


It's as much fun as you can have cycling circa 900 miles in less than 5 days!!!


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> It's as much fun as you can have cycling circa 900 miles in less than 5 days!!!


 
How much is it to enter? & Do places go quick? - I cant watch the video on the website on my work pc.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> How much is it to enter? & Do places go quick? - I cant watch the video on the website on my work pc.




IIRC it was about £250 last time out. And places are filled near instantly.


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> How much is it to enter? & Do places go quick? - I cant watch the video on the website on my work pc.





ianrauk said:


> IIRC it was about £250 last time out. And places are filled near instantly.


Yep entry for 2013 was £250. Entry opens in early Jan 2017 (unless they change it this time around) and they went in a few hours. There were 1000 entrants last time around and I don't know if they plan to increase that or not. I won't be entering this time.

As you may have gathered from above, if you really, really want to do LEL it may be worth volunteering for 2017 and aiming to ride in 2021 as volunteers are guaranteed entry to the next event.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jul 2015)

£219 last time, though there's an expectation that they will need more paid staff in 2017 (some controls like Barnard Castle where I ended up were really stretched in 2013). It sold out very quickly last time, in a few hours IIRC.

I have also received the email after riding, packing after 400km and then volunteering for 3 days last time. I said I wasn't doing longer rides after 2013, but the DNF is bugging me and I have been offered a guarenteed place.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jul 2015)

Oops ... Have signed-up for the newsletter ....


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

Yay!!! There's a picture of me and Lelly on the Colour Finishers photos page!!!


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> Yay!!! There's a picture of me and Lelly on the Colour Finishers photos page!!!


Blimey. Your arms look red. Sunny, was it?


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Blimey. Your arms look red. Sunny, was it?


Just a bit. That last day was one of the worst I've had on a bike. Headwind and 30 degrees across the flatlands of Cambridgeshire. I could actually feel the skin on my arms going crispy!


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Jul 2015)

Telemark said:


> Got the same e-mail as you, @ComedyPilot,* did you reply?*
> Wondering if I am completely bonkers for even thinking about it for a mili-second...  A little voice is telling me that I can just sign up now and decide later
> I did actually dig out that infamous book from the bookshelf ... can I join the queue for blaming @arallsopp ?
> ... and too much mingling with ultracyclist women (Juliana Buhring, Emily Chappell) recently at EdFoC ...
> ...



OH YES. 2 years to get ready now.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jul 2015)

Hmm, I appear to have replied to the email. The two years start now


----------



## Telemark (8 Jul 2015)

hmmm ... I suppose you are right, @ComedyPilot ... might say yes, you never know what'll happen in the next couple of years anyway. If I can't/decide not to do the ride, I can always volunteer again . I really enjoyed it, doing a 36-hour shift rather than two 8-hour shifts as Edinburgh was short of volunteers (i.e. people not turning up, as far as I could tell), got an hour's kip at 7am when some of the next shift turned up but didn't really feel all that tired as there was too much to do. I also blame LEL for discovering my liking of night rides ... never thought I was much of a night owl, but staying awake in a cycling-related capacity  or on the bike afterwards didn't seem much of an issue. 

T


----------



## mcshroom (8 Jul 2015)

I remember turning up at Barney, doing a 24hr shift and realising that was actually quite a short one. @User10119 even went on when we'd packed up to help out at Market Rasen!


----------



## Telemark (8 Jul 2015)

eek, what have I done


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

Telemark said:


> eek, what have I done



Nothing, nothing at all.


Spoiler



Compared to what you're going to do.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2015)

So do we tell the truth about what they're facing or just keep winding them up until they wake up screaming?


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

Do you also have to ride qualifiers like PBP as well as getting a place when registration opens?

I'm not considering it - just curious.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do you also have to ride qualifiers like PBP as well as getting a place when registration opens?
> 
> I'm not considering it - just curious.


Nope. It's just get in early and get a place. No qualification necessary. In the 7 months leading up to LEL 2013 I think I managed 3 rides of 100 miles or more.

I would say for anyone wanting to do it, my experience of it was at 80% mental rather than physical. It's your mind that tells you to give up, your body just says "Feed me". That said I would make sure you can comfortably do 150 miler before attempting LEL.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jul 2015)

Also make sure you drink enough


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Jul 2015)

I know its a long way off - but im going to enter this! Even got the OK from the wife (sort of...)


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I know its a long way off - but im going to enter this! Even got the OK from the wife (sort of...)


Yay! You can be our representative from the Metric Century challenge. It's a bit further than 100k, but you'll be fine I'm sure.

@martint235 says you have to be 80% mental to do it. At least I think that's what he said.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yay! You can be our representative from the Metric Century challenge. It's a bit further than 100k, but you'll be fine I'm sure.
> 
> @martint235 says you have to be 80% mental to do it. At least I think that's what he said.


At least!! I'll wave at you as you enter whatever control I'm at.

Now about the controls, how do I get the job of waving people in and out? I don't really want to do the toilet cleaning job and the cyclists don't want me to do the cooking job.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yay! You can be our representative from the Metric Century challenge. It's a bit further than 100k, but you'll be fine I'm sure.


And we all say "phew!"


----------



## arallsopp (9 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> At least!! I'll wave at you as you enter whatever control I'm at.
> 
> Now about the controls, how do I get the job of waving people in and out? I don't really want to do the toilet cleaning job and the cyclists don't want me to do the cooking job.



Last time around, Catering were a specific team. There wasn't much cross pollination. Waving in and out / cleaning / ushering / clearing plates away / control desk are all rotated according to inclination and demand. To be honest, Daniel put such a good team together last time that I'd have done anything anyone asked just to make their lives easier. I think the same is true of the others too. Where'll you be posted?


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2015)

arallsopp said:


> Last time around, Catering were a specific team. There wasn't much cross pollination. Waving in and out / cleaning / ushering / clearing plates away / control desk are all rotated according to inclination and demand. To be honest, Daniel put such a good team together last time that I'd have done anything anyone asked just to make their lives easier. I think the same is true of the others too. Where'll you be posted?


No idea, not sure how that bit works either. Hoping to get somewhere like Market Rasen, Pocklington so that I can ride up and back.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Jul 2015)

I vaguely recall my wife saying that she might volunteer to help, so I could do this. I am not entertaining any further thoughts about this until PBP is done.


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Jul 2015)

FWIW - the Thirsk control was organised like this: catering professional - cleaning - professional - registration volunteers, directing/parking/bike watch volunteers - washing up/table clearing volunteers - bag drop/bed watch - volunteers


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Jul 2015)

I fancy this as a challenge,


Never done so far in a short tour
Don't do big mileages anymore due to dodgy knees, tho little and often cycling does help them.
My bike stock also doesn't have an Audax/tourer.
No space at home for n+1.
Just survived another round of pay cuts and redundancies but job prospects are iffy for a splurge on even a 2nd hand bike when I've got several alrready *to the untrained eye of courde*(there's a gumtree Dawes Horizon 2 miles from me for £175 right now)
Speaking of which, Mrs SB knows nothing of my plans yet.

What could possibly go wrong


----------



## arallsopp (11 Jul 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I fancy this as a challenge,
> 
> 
> Never done so far in a short tour
> ...



I've known people less prepared. Well, one person, at least


----------



## arallsopp (20 Aug 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I vaguely recall my wife saying that she might volunteer to help, so I could do this. I am not entertaining any further thoughts about this until PBP is done.



So... about that then...


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2015)

arallsopp said:


> So... about that then...


You're a bad, bad man.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Sep 2015)

I got an e mail today offering a place in the 2017 LEL without having to complete any qualifying rides. Has anyone else received this e mail?


----------



## mcshroom (9 Sep 2015)

Same one. There are no qualifiers for LEL. 

I get a guaranteed place if I want it after helping on a control last time. Audax UK members (who were members in March 2015) will get an earlier chance to enter too, and then it's open to anyone mad enough to try!


----------



## Simpleton (9 Sep 2015)

Yep and I'll be entering.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Sep 2015)

Yup, as above, LEL has no qualifiers. It didn't have it 2013 when it had a ~20% DNF. PBP has qualifiers, and this year had 27% DNF.

Do you have guaranteed entry (volunteered for something), have AUK membership (nearly guaranteed entry) or have you been offered the chance to pay them money 2 years in advance?


----------



## Simpleton (9 Sep 2015)

Donated money for the LEL film.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> it's open to anyone mad enough to try!


Well, last time it sold out in less than 12 hours, so mad *AND* keen is required.

Are you taking up your place?


----------



## mcshroom (9 Sep 2015)

I'm hoping to, assuming I get enough miles in my legs by the time I have to commit in January 2017. After last time I need to be far better prepared, and quite a bit quicker. Otherwise I'll be in a control (probably Barnard Castle).

Are you riding again @jefmcg?


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2015)

I got the e-mail and am intending to take part. Doing PBP has whetted my appetite for this.

About 300 places are being released for the £100 deposit. However, AUK members are able to enter 2 weeks early in 2017 so I can wait until then.

No qualifiers but I would recommend people who've never done that distance before getting a 600 in next year as preparation for 2017. Just my suggestion having gone from first 300km to PBP between April and August this year.

Oh, and a LEL thread probably belongs here: https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/audax-brevet-and-randonnee.154/


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2015)

I'm hoping to be a volunteer at somewhere like Market Rasen but will need to wait and see. Good luck to everyone who enters


----------



## Pikey (10 Sep 2015)

I'm getting an entry hopefully, I'll try and pay early but I've no idea how to do a bank transfer on line, I'm hoping they might take paypal 

I've started planning and entering bits for an SR next year and potentially a lejog BP as prep  plus the fun prevention officer has ok'd me getting a catrike to do it all on


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Sep 2015)

So you can enter early and guarantee a place if you dont mind paying the £100 deposit next week?

Think ill do that then

(this is wishfull thinking on my part, as Im currently off the bike with a bad back!!!) Will give me something to train for!


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Sep 2015)

I dont know why I was offered the place. Ive never volunteered and I have never ridden an Audax ride.

The total cost is £320 with a £100 deposit pretty quickly.

I dont think I will be taking them up on their offer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2015)

Chapeau to those that take part.


View: https://vimeo.com/111599371


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2015)

Why in the name of Scooby Doo would you want put your self through that?


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> Why in the name of Scooby Doo would you want put your self through that?


It's fun!! No really it is. I can remember around 20% of LEL 2013 and every bit, well almost every bit, that I remember was fun.

Now that I think about it, I don't remember it being fun at the time. Or for the days, weeks and months that followed but now that I have a couple of years distance and the feeling has returned to my hand and arms, yes it was most definitely fun!!!


----------



## Simpleton (10 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> Why in the name of Scooby Doo would you want put your self through that?



Because it's one of lifes challenges where you, and you alone are tested.

Deep huh?

And there really is no greater feeling than getting around, this feeling of course being proceeded by pain and suffering during tje event and a fair bit of anxiety and apprehension before the event.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Are you riding again @jefmcg?


Fully intend to.

But then I fully intended to be in Brest last month, so we'll see what happens. Luckily I rejoined AUK, so I have thinking time.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> ... this feeling of course being proceeded by pain and suffering during tje event and a fair bit of anxiety and apprehension before the event.



A bit like meeting a future ex wife.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Sep 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I dont know why I was offered the place.


You haven't been offered anything, except the opportunity to give them money. The £100 deposit is offered to all comers on a first come, first served basis. You got on their mailing list somehow, and thus you got the same email that was sent to everyone else who was on the mailing list. Most likely it was because you put your name down on http://londonedinburghlondon.com, but there may be other ways they might have your email address.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Sep 2015)

Never again, I said
But I'm weak, so I'm going back on my word. I will enter in Jan2017.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Sep 2015)

I got the email after signing up to the emailing list on the above link.

I've picked volunteering for '17 as I've never done so far in such a time and have a) been on and off the bike with knee issues for a couple of years & b) have a very hectic 2016 at least coming up off the bike, I can't commit to putting the miles in to justify potentially denying someone else a chance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2015)

Nearly 900 miles in 5 days? You're all mad.

But I am in awe with anyone that even attempts it never mind completes it.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Sep 2015)

It looks bloody amazing! I hope I can get a place


----------



## jefmcg (10 Sep 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> It looks bloody amazing! I hope I can get a place


I'd suggest getting one of the 300 places if you can. If you drop out, you'll get £50 back. They don't promise that, but say they will sell your place and if they do, only keep £50. They will sell every place, so you will only be out of pocket £50. I bet they sell out the 300 faster than the 800 or so they sold in January 2013.


----------



## martint235 (10 Sep 2015)

2013 was literally about checking the site every few minutes to see if it was open for me. I think they'll sell out even quicker this time around. I'd never even heard of LEL until about 2010/11


----------



## Shaun (13 Oct 2015)

Just bumping this after finding it in the archives.  Still a way off, but just wanted to let you know the thread is back on the main forums.


----------



## martint235 (13 Oct 2015)

Some people will already have entered by now. Nutters the lot of you.


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> Some people will already have entered by now. Nutters the lot of you.


Cough.....


----------



## tatr (26 Oct 2015)

I got a place in the early entry group. See you there!



Currently doing about one (imperial) century or longer ride a week so not too worried. Just need to double the distance and master riding at night and up Northern Hills... should be easy!


----------



## Alien8 (23 Apr 2016)

LEL-2017 route released.


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Alien8 said:


> LEL-2017 route released.


11,000 feet of climbing. Have fun!


----------



## mcshroom (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> 11,000 feet of climbing. Have fun!


Oh if it were 11,000 ft. Unfortunately it's 11,000 m

The ride's got longer too.


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Oops


----------



## tatr (23 Apr 2016)

The Shark was about 3,000m of climbing in a day and that felt like a lot of hills.

So 11,000m in 4 days is a fair bit. Looking forward to it!


----------



## redfalo (24 Apr 2016)

tatr said:


> The Shark was about 3,000m of climbing in a day and that felt like a lot of hills.
> 
> So 11,000m in 4 days is a fair bit. Looking forward to it!



Actually, 11,000 m over 1433 km does not look that bad. It's about as hilly as PBP (10000 meter over 1200km), and for riders used to UK terrain, PBP did not feel overly hilly. If LEL had the same climbing per 100km as the Shark, it would be 21000 m.


----------



## marcusjb (8 Jun 2016)

LEL 2013 certainly felt hillier than PBP generally. 

With the fens being flatter than a flat thing for around 350-400km of the distance, it packs that climbing in more densely than PBP which just keeps on rolling.

I haven't looked at the route for 2017 in any detail, but I am led to understand there is less flat in the Lincolnshire section this time. This is good and bad. It will relieve the boredom, but no more tearing up across the Fens at 35kph+ with the tail wind from heaven that got us to Edinburgh in 37 hours!


----------



## wajc (11 Jun 2016)

marcusjb said:


> LEL 2013 certainly felt hillier than PBP generally.
> 
> With the fens being flatter than a flat thing for around 350-400km of the distance, it packs that climbing in more densely than PBP which just keeps on rolling.
> 
> I haven't looked at the route for 2017 in any detail, but I am led to understand there is less flat in the Lincolnshire section this time. This is good and bad. It will relieve the boredom, but no more tearing up across the Fens at 35kph+ with the tail wind from heaven that got us to Edinburgh in 37 hours!



You won't notice any difference to be honest with the amount of fen roads you'll encounter but you will enter the Lincolnshire Wolds proper a few miles earlier than on the 2013 route.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jun 2016)

It'd have helped for PBP if I'd studied the route properly in terms of topography. That way I wouldn't have ridded it in 53/39 plus an 11-25 rear 

For LEL I'm planning on using the same Ridgeback Platinum but with a 52/36 up front and 11-28 rear  . Everything else will be exactly the same (ITM Aero 3.0 wheels, Dura-Ace/Ultegra groupset, etc.) as it just _worked_, despite being supposedly slow and low-spec compared with the other Vedettes I was riding with (it wasn't!).


----------



## tatr (11 Jun 2016)

Ah, yes, that famously low-end Dura-Ace. Almost universally seen on Tesco bikes I understand.

(What do you consider high end? )


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

I shall be on volunteer duty at the Barnard Castle control, which is to be in the same place as last time.

I have a meeting with the LEL gaffers - including the grand fromage - later in the year, so if there's anything riders would like to me raise, fire away.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (16 Jun 2016)

I rode from London to Edingburgh last week almost entirely on the LEL route. It was a no-messing affair in just a day and a half. If anybody is interested to read about it this has been my most popular blog entry so far Nipping out for Irn Bru (blog entry)


----------



## outlash (16 Jun 2016)

I have registered my interest but in the likely event I won't get in, I've put my name down to help out at the St. Ives control as it's up the road from me.


----------



## marcusjb (16 Jun 2016)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> I rode from London to Edingburgh last week almost entirely on the LEL route. It was a no-messing affair in just a day and a half. If anybody is interested to read about it this has been my most popular blog entry so far Nipping out for Irn Bru (blog entry)
> 
> View attachment 132032


Cracking read and chapeau!


----------



## tatr (17 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> I have registered my interest but in the likely event I won't get in, I've put my name down to help out at the St. Ives control as it's up the road from me.



At least that will get you a place at LEL 2021


----------



## outlash (17 Jun 2016)

Good point .


----------



## Nebulous (17 Jul 2016)

I'm really keen on attempting this. I'm on the mailing list, and I'm trying to work out what it will take in terms of effort / expense / time off work / preparation. 

First things first, what will I need for a bike? I have a tarmac, an edinburgh bicycle cross bike for commuting and a 1980's motobecane. None of these are really suitable. 

So am I looking at a tourer? I don't like the look of the newish gravel bike type touring things. It feels like they are trying to do everything at once and bringing in too many compromises, so mabe something like a Ridgeback Panorama? 

Second thing would be when? Building up my miles and distances as I am is fine, I don't want to spend over £1000 on a new bike and not get a place, so I may buy one as soon as my place is confirmed,assuming I get in. Would that work for getting used to it / tweaking it?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jul 2016)

Nebulous said:


> I'm really keen on attempting this. I'm on the mailing list, and I'm trying to work out what it will take in terms of effort / expense / time off work / preparation.
> 
> First things first, what will I need for a bike? I have a tarmac, an edinburgh bicycle cross bike for commuting and a 1980's motobecane. None of these are really suitable.
> 
> ...



I volunteered last time at the Barnard Castle control and can tell you there were a wide variety of bikes.

Most were audax/tourers, but some used carbon roadies, so your Tarmac could do the job.

There was also a couple of Bromptons.

It's an audax event so the strict rule of 'any bicycle' applies.

What others do may not directly help you, but it may indicate bike choice is strictly what you think will work the best.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2016)

This thread and the linked blog may be of interest on the subject of audax bikes.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2016)

Nebulous said:


> I'm really keen on attempting this. I'm on the mailing list, and I'm trying to work out what it will take in terms of effort / expense / time off work / preparation.
> 
> First things first, what will I need for a bike? I have a tarmac, an edinburgh bicycle cross bike for commuting and a 1980's motobecane. None of these are really suitable.
> 
> ...



I built up for Paris-Brest-Paris from the year before - doing a 200k in the July '14 leading to a 600k in July '15 before PBP in the August.

The bike I used for PBP was a Ridgeback Platinum which is a traditional audax-style tourer, built from second-hand parts on a £50 frameset from here in the May before PBP in the August. It was tested on a 400k qualifier in June, then ridden on my 600k qualifier and PBP.

Basically any bike you'd use otherwise is good. It doesn't _need_ to be expensive.


----------



## marcusjb (17 Jul 2016)

The only thing that really matters for long distance riding is that the bike is comfortable for you.

Most riders are going to be physically sat on the bike for 50 to 80 hours on LEL, so it needs to be comfortable. 

Many ways to skin that cat and there's no right or wrong. Doesn't really matter what the bike is made of, what it's intended purpose is, just so long as you are comfy on it. You will see anything and everything on a typical long ride. 

There is only really one feature that a majority of riders tend to have on their bikes in long distance riding, and even that is now becoming more common outside of long distances, and that is wider tyres. 25 and 28mm are used by most riders.

Beyond that, you'll see everything from very exotic carbon to knackered old steel framesets that have been rescued from a skip. 

Ride what you have, probably the Tarmac, on a few longer events - if you're not too beaten up on a 400, then chances are you've got a good chance of being comfy as you start going longer.


----------



## Nebulous (18 Jul 2016)

Thanks folks there is an interesting variety of bikes in those photos. That may be a decision for further down the road- next few months will need to be about building distance. Getting in could well be tough anyway.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jul 2016)

Nebulous said:


> Thanks folks there is an interesting variety of bikes in those photos. That may be a decision for further down the road- next few months will need to be about building distance. *Getting in could well be tough anyway*.


^^^This. In 2013, it sold out in less than 24 hours, and it's only getting more popular, and quite a few of the places have been sold already. So don't spend any money yet.

If you are already a member of AUK and were in March 2015, then you have guaranteed entry. If you are not a member, you might consider joining. Last time they kept finding ways to extend the field, and eventually every AUK member on the waiting list got in. It's the same team organising it. To be fair, they probably won't do that again, as they presumably know how many they can handle, but it might give you a slight advantage joining now. I think last time they started with 1000 places and increased it 1500 (my memory is not clear). Next year is 1500.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jul 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Most were audax/tourers, but some used carbon roadies, so your Tarmac could do the job.
> 
> There was also a couple of Bromptons.


You've missed one type of vehicle that really proves you can do it on anything


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2016)

For the love of the sky fairy, it's only a year away. You lot are sounding like you're mad enough to do it


----------



## tatr (21 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> For the love of the sky fairy, it's only a year away. You lot are sounding like you're mad enough to do it



Can't wait!

Tried (and enjoyed) a 400km ride so this should be 3 1/2 times better, no?


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> For the love of the sky fairy, it's only a year away. You lot are sounding like you're mad enough to do it


Well, you have to commit and pay the full amount in less than six months, so now is the time to decide.



tatr said:


> Tried (and enjoyed) a 400km ride so this should be 3 1/2 times better, no?



No amount of 400's can prepare you for days three and four and five.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Jul 2016)

Looks ridiculous fun. I wish I had the time to train for it . Good luck if you end up doing it


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Well, you have to commit and pay the full amount in less than six months, so now is the time to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of 400's can prepare you for days three and four and five.


I believe I made my decision on Aug 1st 2013. But good luck to everyone who does it. I'll hopefully be waving you into Pocklington


----------



## tatr (25 Sep 2016)

Lots of interesting LEL news coming out now, including details on new controls.

What are people planning to do over the winter to stay fit?

My to-do list is:
- bike fit
- try and find some shoes I agree with
- hill repeats
- at least one 200 a month


----------



## martint235 (25 Sep 2016)

tatr said:


> Lots of interesting LEL news coming out now, including details on new controls.
> 
> What are people planning to do over the winter to stay fit?
> 
> ...


From experience I would say get comfortable on your bike, if you feel that needs a bike fit for it but I wouldn't leave it too late in case it involves a change of position.

I'd also humbly suggest that to prepare for what you're attempting back to back 100s or 150s are more beneficial than a 200. It's the mental aspect of being tired and getting back on your bike to do it again that I found tough.


----------



## tatr (26 Sep 2016)

Good point. I did two 200s last weekend and the second was definitely hard work.

However I'm more likely to get 5x 1hr slots a week than lots of free weekends. Hence the thought of hill repeats.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2016)

Just out of interest (LEL is nowhere near my bucket list) when you guys talk about 200s are you talking about randonneur style 200 km or Godwin style 200 miles?

I'm just trying to gauge exactly how bonkers you are.


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just out of interest (LEL is nowhere near my bucket list) when you guys talk about 200s are you talking about randonneur style 200 km or Godwin style 200 miles?
> 
> I'm just trying to gauge exactly how bonkers you are.


Not sure about @tatr but I always talk in miles


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> Not sure about @tatr but I always talk in miles


Respectfully very much bonkers then


----------



## tatr (26 Sep 2016)

I was talking in km so I'm only 5/8 bonkers.

As I understand it Audax is usually measured in km because the French origins of Randonneuring are completely sacred. Other than the name, naturally, which the Brits have changed to another word that means something confusingly similar but not quite the same in French.

(Although that means my training for LEL is 37.5% more deficient than @martint235 suspects.)


----------



## jefmcg (26 Sep 2016)

tatr said:


> I was talking in km so I'm only 5/8 bonkers.



Nicely put. 

I'm also metric because - though I'm not quite to the manner born - I started learning about it at age 10. I don't know my weight in stone, and always measure my rides in kilometres. Though on long rides I occupy some of my mind by converting the distanced into miles, in case a native asks "how far have you cycled"

My ex used them interchangeably. Which is mostly annoying, but nice when he told facebook I had ridden 200 miles (really 200km) for the Dunwich Dynamo.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2016)

I only asked because to me "a 200" in cycling terms means 200k, and that was what @tatr did indeed mean. But something about @martint235 's reply made me suspect, correctly, that he was dealing in miles.


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2016)

If you want to do it one way and in an easy fashion tag on to the Countess of Wessex http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37467530

Monday to Sunday for half of LEL!!!


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jan 2017)

https://londonedinburghlondon.com/enter/

If you have been an Aukuk member since Mar 2015, you can register on Friday. Everyone else it's the 20th.

(except a few who have emails and already know they are in)


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (4 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> No amount of 400's can prepare you for days three and four and five.


Perhaps the trick there is to ride hard enough that day three is an easy one and there is no day four or five.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2017)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> Perhaps the trick there is to ride hard enough that day three is an easy one and there is no day four or five.


That was my 2013 plan. First night in Brampton etc. Didn't pan out that way although I did still front load the ride leaving Edinburgh less than 48 hours in. The effort took its toll later though and when I hit Hairdryer Day on the Fens, it took me around 8 hours to do 60 miles. My partner, given an eta of 2pm, was less than impressed when I rolled into Loughton at gone 5.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jan 2017)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> Perhaps the trick there is to ride hard enough that day three is an easy one and there is no day four or five.


Well, if you can do 600km/day, then you won't be coming to me for advice.

Except - there is something about pushing yourself to your limits. If you can ride 1400km in 2 and a bit days, maybe it's time to look at the trans continental.


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well, if you can do 600km/day, then you won't be coming to me for advice.
> 
> Except - there is something about pushing yourself to your limits. If you can ride 1400km in 2 and a bit days, maybe it's time to look at the trans continental.


I think he might be ahead of you.....

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/transcontinental-2016.190629/post-4486575


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> I think he might be ahead of you.....
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/transcontinental-2016.190629/post-4486575


Oh, 

OK, then it's the opposite. Don't listen to him.


----------



## tatr (6 Jan 2017)

I'm really looking forward to this, but getting fit is going to be hard work. 

Post child my 20 min FTP has dropped off a cliff. Add on the kilos I've moved from "power to weight" to "weight to power" :-(

I'm still going to sign up for a 100 hour slot though. Big goals are worth having a go at. Then murder myself on hill climbs every morning until July.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2017)

Injured, awaiting an operation or otherwise that's LEL entered.

Whether I'll be OK to ride it is another matter ...


----------



## PMarkey (6 Jan 2017)

I'm still dithering  my six year old's cancer relapsed a week after getting back from the Wild Atlantic Way Audax in June this year and life was pretty tough in the early stages  plus not much time on the bike obviously , He had a stem cell transplant two days before Christmas and everything is going very well but I know how quickly these things can go nipples up and I could end up not being able to get enough miles in the legs . I will have to have a discussion with my wife and then make a decision fortunately as an Audax UK member for the last three years I have till the 19th of January to make up my mind and their is always the possibility of volunteering if I decide not to ride . 

Paul


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2017)

PMarkey said:


> I'm still dithering  my six year old's cancer relapsed a week after getting back from the Wild Atlantic Way Audax in June this year and life was pretty tough in the early stages  plus not much time on the bike obviously , He had a stem cell transplant two days before Christmas and everything is going very well but I know how quickly these things can go nipples up and I could end up not being able to get enough miles in the legs . I will have to have a discussion with my wife and then make a decision fortunately as an Audax UK member for the last three years I have till the 19th of January to make up my mind and their is always the possibility of volunteering if I decide not to ride .



Hope there's no relapse and he's OK. I've been dithering as my 12yo could ride the European Junior Tour in Assen which is the same week - this evening he came up and said "you've wanted to ride this. I'll do Assen next year, even if you're not able to ride LEL" .


----------



## fatjel (6 Jan 2017)

Well that's me entered.. For better or worse


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jan 2017)

Well my entry is in. I know that @redfalo and @AKA Bob have entered too. Who else is up for this fantastic adventure?


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jan 2017)

I'm in. 
@Moderators there appear to be two LEL 2017 threads. Can these be merged?


----------



## tatr (7 Jan 2017)

August seems like a long time away but I'm sure it'll come very quickly.


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jan 2017)

It better be a long way away. I've a hell of a lot of work to do before then! I don't have an early entry, but intend entering if I can get a place.


----------



## iandg (7 Jan 2017)

Volunteer at Brampton


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jan 2017)

Trickedem said:


> I'm in.
> @Moderators there appear to be two LEL 2017 threads. Can these be merged?


Merged into the one in the Audax section ..... I hope


----------



## martint235 (8 Jan 2017)

If you're planning on entering on the 20th, the organisers have just posted on Facebook that due to some issues with PayPal they won't be accepting entry payments that way. I'm sure it'll all be detailed on their website too


----------



## tatr (9 Jan 2017)

"Some issues" including PayPal not handing over the money until the event has finished, despite it being needed to pay for the event's expenses in advance, apparently.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2017)

tatr said:


> "Some issues" including PayPal not handing over the money until the event has finished, despite it being needed to pay for the event's expenses in advance, apparently.



Make sense.

The organisers only have enough left over from the last event - a few thousand - to make a start on the next one.

What they don't have is the tens of thousands they spend on controls, staff and equipment.

As many entrants will know, paid staffing, food quality and most other things have been ramped up this year.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Make sense.
> 
> The organisers only have enough left over from the last event - a few thousand - to make a start on the next one.
> 
> ...


It won't be an endurance ride any more, it'll be a 5* holiday!!!  My meaning being it was all excellent in 2013 or I thought so.


----------



## tatr (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> It won't be an endurance ride any more, it'll be a 5* holiday!!!  My meaning being it was all excellent in 2013 or I thought so.



I've been building up my cake-eating capacity over Christmas, ready for LEL.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

tatr said:


> I've been building up my cake-eating capacity over Christmas, ready for LEL.


I didn't eat any cake on LEL 2013 and still put on weight


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> It won't be an endurance ride any more, it'll be a 5* holiday!!!  My meaning being it was all excellent in 2013 or I thought so.



They are accepting twice as many entries this time - 1,500 - so the extra capacity at controls will be needed.

The experience for the individual will also improve, although my feedback as a volunteer last time was the same as yours - very few complaints from riders.

Extra riders means a bigger budget, about £450,000, so it's even easier to understand why the organisers need to get the entrance money in before they can spend it.

It's quite a feat to balance that cashflow.

The event nearly went badly wrong last time when the organisers were knocked by the towel supplier.

There simply wasn't enough money in the kitty to pay twice - the day was saved by a loan from Audax UK.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> They are accepting twice as many entries this time - 1,500 - so the extra capacity at controls will be needed.


You are obviously more involved than me, but I think this a little wrong. It's probably twice as many as they originally planed for 2013, but I think it's "only" about 50% than they ended up accepting


And for anyone who hasn't seen it on FB .... 

_"After months and months of negotiation, Paypal have just locked our account and frozen 70% of our funds. This is despite them calling us to discuss how they could work with us during the year ahead.

In 2013 Paypal caused us huge amounts of work, wasting time we could have spent on the event.

Regrettably this means that we are not going to use Paypal when we open for entries on 20 January. You will be able to pay by bank transfer only.

If you want to pay by credit card, you can use Transferwise and pay us in pounds sterling, dollars or euros.

Sorry about this. I know many of you find Paypal really easy to use. We'll still use them for jerseys and other merchandise, but this event is impossible to run with Paypal holding so much of your cash as security."_


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I didn't eat any cake on LEL 2013 and still put on weight



Weight weight, or water weight? I was 5kg heavier at the end of the ride, but my fingers were fat little sausages, and it was hard to identify my knees or ankles in the swollen tubes that were my legs

(there are somethings they don't tell you about endurance cycling)


----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Weight weight, or water weight? I was 5kg heavier at the end of the ride, but my fingers were fat little sausages, and it was hard to identify my knees or ankles in the swollen tubes that were my legs
> 
> (there are somethings they don't tell you about endurance cycling)


Proper weight or at least I never really shifted it. Admittedly other than commuting I did very little cycling afterwards. 

My first day on LEL I did get it badly wrong and ended up struggling into Pocklington due to not eating enough. From when I left Pocklington, I ate at every control and took bananas with me when I left.


----------



## Telemark (11 Jan 2017)

Volunteering at Innerleithen


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Jan 2017)

Mainly posting to follow thread.
For my many sins I have signed up to partake in this exercise of self-ablative lunacy...


----------



## iandg (13 Jan 2017)

Wish I could be joining you. Unfortunately I'm going through bad time at work and I'm not confident I'd get the training done so passed. Will be volunteering again (at Bramton) and hopefully my 60th birthday challenge will be LEL in 2021


----------



## tatr (14 Jan 2017)

Someone has helpfully posted a LEL planning workbook here: https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101228.0


----------



## Telemark (14 Jan 2017)

I've been entertaining the idea for a little while last year, having had a guaranteed place due to helping out in 2013 ... but there are too many commitments in my diary for Apr-Jun this year that would just cause conflict at too many fronts. So I decided to help out again instead (which means another guaranteed place, for 2021) and am quite relieved.
Somebody suggested I should just do the route some other time by myself, as an ELE, but that really doesn't appeal without the wider event as a backdrop, especially the far southern part. If I want to do a really long ride by myself, I'd head to a different destination instead of that there London .
Looking forward to seeing some of you at Innerleithen


----------



## videoman (14 Jan 2017)

I've volunteered to help out for the week as there's no chance of me riding the route, not in five days but could probably manage it in a month!


----------



## iZaP (15 Jan 2017)

People mentioned tickets selling out quickly...is it highly likely that on 20th they will sell real quick as well?

I'll be camping in front of my PC to secure a place then!!


----------



## tatr (15 Jan 2017)

The first wave of general public places sold out more or less instantly.

How fast the next wave sells out depends on how many AUK members have bought places (as that'll determine the number of spots remaining) and the supply of people who want to ride to Edinburgh and back (which is a bit of an unknown quantity).


----------



## Telemark (15 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> People mentioned tickets selling out quickly...is it highly likely that on 20th they will sell real quick as well?
> 
> I'll be camping in front of my PC to secure a place then!!


Tickets will be sold in three "waves" on 20/21st ... so three chances rather than one! See https://londonedinburghlondon.com/2016/12/2017-entry-news/ 
Good luck!


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> People mentioned tickets selling out quickly...is it highly likely that on 20th they will sell real quick as well?
> 
> I'll be camping in front of my PC to secure a place then!!



Probably similar info to that already given, but here's a post lifted from the other place from Roger Cortis, the LEL moneyman:

3 releases of places on Friday with 150 in each offer

We open for "general" entries on Friday 20 January 2017. We will sell tickets in three batches, at 18:00 GMT, 23:59 GMT, and 07:00 GMT on Saturday 21 January 2017.
If we sell out, we’ll set up a waiting list.

If you don't secure a place next Friday / Saturday then don't get disheartened. Join the waiting list. People do drop out because of life, family, work, injury - all sorts of reasons. Places do become available.

Worth getting onto the wait list as we still have 100 of the first 400 who have not paid their balance .. we are chasing hard this week .. but maybe a sizeable number have changed their mind and not so far bothered to tell us.


----------



## Nebulous (17 Jan 2017)

This feels a bit like watching a slowmotion avalanche. I'm half-hoping I'm not successful in getting a place..............


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2017)

Nebulous said:


> This feels a bit like watching a slowmotion avalanche. I'm half-hoping I'm not successful in getting a place..............


It's easy trust me. First Audax and very little training done in 2013


----------



## User10119 (17 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> It won't be an endurance ride any more, it'll be a 5* holiday!!!  My meaning being it was all excellent in 2013 or I thought so.



I think one of the places the money is going is to pay staff to do some of the work (catering and cleaning were two of the areas I saw discussed I think) that was done by volunteers without pay last time. I volunteered in 2013, at 4 controls. I started on the Friday night in Loughton, helping getting ready for registration, headed north mid-morning on the Sunday and spent 3 days/nights (I think - it blurs) working split shifts and staffing the night kitchen at Barnie, then called in and stamped a few cards/cleared some tables in Pock, got comandeered to head evermore southwards and eventually threw in the towel, packed up and went home from Market Rasen early on the (presumably Thursday) morning having gone at that point about 36 hours without a nap. I did fall asleep on the platform as I was waiting for my train back north as the ride was heading off south towards the fenland hairdryer. I lost the best part of a stone in a week*.

I've yet to discover if the childcare gods will be smiling on me and whether I'll therefore be able to come back as a volunteer for this year. I think the organisers' intent is to make it a bit less of an endurance event for those that can!

*ETA - despite cankles to rival those of many of the riders!


----------



## iZaP (18 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> It's easy trust me. First Audax and very little training done in 2013



I remember doing rides with you around 2011/12 you were a beast already at that time!


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> I remember doing rides with you around 2011/12 you were a beast already at that time!


Nice of you to say so. However I'm much less of a beast now


----------



## iZaP (19 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Nice of you to say so. However I'm much less of a beast now



Find this hard to believe!   Maybe we'll meet en route to Edinburgh or London!!!


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> Find this hard to believe!   Maybe we'll meet en route to Edinburgh or London!!!


I'm hoping to be a volunteer at Pocklington so we should do!!!


----------



## tatr (19 Jan 2017)

There's information on YACF about the general ticket sale tomorrow.



> *For everybody else, we open for entries on Friday 20 January 2017. We will sell tickets in three batches, at 18:00 GMT, 23:59 GMT, and 07:00 GMT on Saturday 21 January 2017. If we sell out, we’ll set up a waiting list. Full details to follow should we need them.*
> 
> just 150 places available for each time slot


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2017)

tatr said:


> The first wave of general public places sold out more or less instantly.
> 
> How fast the next wave sells out depends on how many AUK members have bought places (as that'll determine the number of spots remaining) and the supply of people who want to ride to Edinburgh and back (which is a bit of an unknown quantity).


It will sell out very quickly no matter how many places are left.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2017)

Progress: hotel booked today for the Saturday and also the Thursday night (here's hoping  ) at the Best Western Epping Forest since both Travelodge and Premier Inn near Loughton have got expensive in the past couple of days.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2017)

I've signed up. I am nowhere near as fit as I was this time 4 years ago - when I failed to finish, and not in a brilliant emotional state either. But - well - it will be easier now than in 4 years.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jan 2017)

I've gone the other way. I'll see you at Thirsk control 

It was a tough decision, but I decided I wasn't up for the commitment I would need to get myself to a state where I could expect to finish the ride, and so instead I'll have more fun volunteering. As for 2021, I'll have to see how I feel then.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2017)

mcshroom said:


> I've gone the other way. I'll see you at Thirsk control
> 
> It was a tough decision, but I decided I wasn't up for the commitment I would need to get myself to a state where I could expect to finish the ride, and so instead I'll have more fun volunteering. As for 2021, I'll have to see how I feel then.


Thank you.

For anyone signing tomorrow - there is a good chance you won't succeed, so focus on applying as described above. 

(yeah, there is a very good chance you will get a place before may when I realise I can't do it  )


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2017)

I've passed the first important test: I deleted the email about entering. 

Good luck to everyone who wants a place and hopefully I'll see you at Pocklington


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jan 2017)

Respect both to those entering and those volunteering.


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2017)

Site's immediately crashed!


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Site's immediately crashed!


Argh. Guilt! 

I should have stepped up and offered to test it for them


----------



## iZaP (20 Jan 2017)

Damn first round sold out!


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jan 2017)

LEL. I had 20 minutes of 522s, then it opened, then it connection timed out, then it refreshed, and the basket was still there, asked to 'proceed to checkout' connection timed out, then refreshed and personal details page appeared - clicked 'I am not a robot and filled in, ticked all the boxes (taking long time each box, held breath, GO and the "Thank you. Your order has been received." About 1822. Phew! 167km and 109km done this week will come in useful, perhaps.
Paid by bank transfer and by the time that complete it was 1826.
On the Yacf forum someone said they had it all done by 1825 but his completed details order was rejected: "Sold Out".
Next chance for another 150 entries is 2359 GMT (Z) tonight.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> Damn first round sold out!



How do you know? If I've got an order number does that mean I'm in?


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jan 2017)

Nebulous said:


> If I've got an order number does that mean I'm in?


Yes, provided you pay by bank transfer within the time specified, quoting that order number!
"Please use the order id as the reference, and ensure payment reaches us by 31st January 2017."
See my narrative above.
Edit: You'll have an e-mail as well with the payment details (and 'order number').


----------



## iZaP (20 Jan 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I had 20 minutes of 522s, then it opened, then it connection timed out, then it refreshed, and the basket was still there, asked to 'proceed to checkout' connection timed out, then refreshed and personal details page appeared - clicked 'I am not a robot and filled in, ticked all the boxes (taking long time each box, held breath, GO and the "Thank you. Your order has been received." About 1822. Phew! 167km and 109km done this week will come in useful, perhaps.
> Paid by bank transfer and by the time that complete it was 1826.
> On the Yacf forum someone said they had it all done by 1825 but his completed details order was rejected: "Sold Out".
> Next chance for another 150 entries is 2359 GMT (Z) tonight.




You are lucky...when I filled in the details and clicked im not a robot, the bit that was gray, stayed gray...something was broken within the website, so I refreshed and then didnt get a second chance


----------



## Nebulous (20 Jan 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Yes, provided you pay by bank transfer within the time specified, quoting that order number!
> "Please use the order id as the reference, and ensure payment reaches us by 31st January 2017."
> See my narrative above.



I had a similar situation. page not found / internal server error then got to a order page. On entering my details and confirming I wasn't a robot it went grey and stayed that way for a couple of minutes, then gave me an order number. It was quite a high 4 figure number so I was concerned it had kept taking orders beyond the 150 and I would have another stage to go through where they accepted it before it was guaranteed. Anyway I've paid after reading your message, so hopefully that's me in.

Edit:received an email at 18:23 with payment instructions


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jan 2017)

Lots of people on FB moaning about not getting on the site to register at 6pm. I would have been shocked if I had managed to get on to register. It is massively oversubscribed and you just have to accept that.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Lots of people on FB moaning about not getting on the site to register at 6pm. I would have been shocked if I had managed to get on to register. It is massively oversubscribed and you just have to accept that.



At 700 hits a second (Danial's comment) I'm not surprised there were problems getting on the site.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Lots of people on FB moaning about not getting on the site to register at 6pm. I would have been shocked if I had managed to get on to register. It is massively oversubscribed and you just have to accept that.



That'll be the weekend warriors, next they will be moaning about no free gels or route markings.

Proper audaxers are much more self-reliant and better organised.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> You are lucky...when I filled in the details and clicked im not a robot, the bit that was gray, stayed gray...something was broken within the website, so I refreshed and then didnt get a second chance


Keep trying iZap. This ride is made for you so when the next window opens hit it


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Keep trying iZap. This ride is made for you so when the next window opens hit it


And the moment the last lot is sold out, email Daniel to get your name on the waiting list.

(apparently they sold more than half the places by the end of yesterday, so there is presumably a bit less than 250 places in each tranche)

Edit: also from FB "Oops. Sorry about the slow start there. Once we got going I'm afraid we sold out in 2 minutes."


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jan 2017)

There are *150* being offered at midnight and a further 150 offered at 0700 GMT. If you don't try you don't give yourself a chance of (@steveindenmark ) being "shocked". @Nebulous and I managed it.
But there's significant number (apparently) of those who already had 'guaranteed' places who had paid a deposit with the balance required by 19 Jan, and other 22 month AudaxUKers who've entered 6-19 Jan, who have not paid up and secured their places. So I expect that once those are ironed out and some from the current 450 (3 x 150) 'offers' will not transfer the money (by 31 Jan), the (NB volunteer) organisation led by Daniel will release a further limited tranche. Not clear how they're going to 'manage' the waiting list, but I guess that further tranche will be allocated to those on the waiting list, in order. Then there will be people dropping out and the LEL team will 'sell' those cancellations on (less £50 admin and quite right too) to the next on the 'waiting list'. Those 'sell ons' will continue till a date in May where they will lock the entry list.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jan 2017)

Entry site is working fine (@0001).


----------



## iZaP (21 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> And the moment the last lot is sold out, email Daniel to get your name on the waiting list.
> 
> (apparently they sold more than half the places by the end of yesterday, so there is presumably a bit less than 250 places in each tranche)
> 
> Edit: also from FB "Oops. Sorry about the slow start there. Once we got going I'm afraid we sold out in 2 minutes."





martint235 said:


> Keep trying iZap. This ride is made for you so when the next window opens hit it



Thanks! I've got a place!!! woop woop


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> Thanks! I've got a place!


Easy as pie (RIP Vernon). So which audaxes are you doing as your (non-)qualifiers?
Mille Pennines is a good warm-up.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jan 2017)

iZaP said:


> Thanks! I've got a place!!! woop woop


I seriously laughed aloud. Sounds like it has gone to a deserving entrant.

Yo you!

(Damnit, you have only increased the pressure on me to be ready, or give my place to a deserving person by the end of May)


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jan 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> There are *150* being offered at midnight and a further 150 offered at 0700 GMT. If you don't try you don't give yourself a chance of (@steveindenmark ) being "shocked". .



I have tried twice and got nowhere. I will give it a go in ten minutes for the last one and if I dont get in I will volunteer to help.

The TCR application is a much better way to do handle the applications IMO. I didn't get a place there either <O) Or even a simple lottery. You apply online, get given a number and you take your chance.

But there is no point in complaining about like lots of people on FB. It was always going to be oversubscribed.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jan 2017)

Hope you got in this morning, Steve. Otherwise, good chance of getting in from the waiting list (by emailing 2017@londonedinburghlondon.com). I think the first 100 on that list will get in fairly swiftly.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Or even a simple lottery.


 No no no. Danial has arranged it carefully so he has quite a lot of discretion, hence him encouraging people to go on the waiting list. He's quite open that he has priorities: women, foreigners. He has a firm idea of how he wants the atmosphere of the event to be.
In a forum in Another Place there have been suggestions that in order to reduce the demand there be qualifying rides, as on PBP. But this eliminates the wide-eyed, innocent, plucky first-timer and ensures the event is full of experienced auks displaying ancient clothes and the thousand-yard stare. We're all aware PBP uses the qualifiers as a way of encouraging entrants to take part in other rides and increase the numbers in those events and the wider world of audax. 
You can disagree with his views all you want: it's his event and it's incredibly popular. He's doing something right.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2017)

It's been very disappointing on Facebook to read the criticism of Danial and his team. The sense of entitlement from some people is unbelievable and I understand that in private it's gone beyond criticism and into abuse. It's a good job Danial is a far better person than me cos I would have just scrapped the whole thing


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> It's been very disappointing on Facebook to read the criticism of Danial and his team. The sense of entitlement from some people is unbelievable and I understand that in private it's gone beyond criticism and into abuse. It's a good job Danial is a far better person than me cos I would have just scrapped the whole thing



That's really sad. I would have loved to have got a place, but didn't. But you take your chance and see what happens. It was never a forgone conclusion that I would get a place. The organisers certainly do not deserve criticism. 

Those who are complaining must be total arsxholes who didn't deserve a place anyway.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jan 2017)

Sorry you didn't get a place @steveindenmark but your sentiments expressed above are dead on. I suspect that few of the 'abuse offerers' have done audaxes (at least not in any number - and neither have I (but SR last year)) but the attraction of such a flagship event (with the control support in terms of 'bed spaces' and readily available food at all hours brings them off the sportive websites. My challenge will be to get that stare extended towards @mmmmartin 's 1000yds.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jan 2017)

Danial has told his Little Helpers to make a note of those who have emailed shirty responses: they won't get a place. But many who _really really_ want to ride LEL will have a training plan that might extend to four years: getting fit, getting strong, getting hard and getting mentally OK with audax. The first step in that plan will be to guarantee a place: you do this by volunteering at this year's event. Really, it's that simple. I packed at Moffatt last time and went home then helped for a couple of days at a control as riders finished: this gave me a guaranteed place this year that I'm not using. I'm volunteering at a control instead. And anyone who'd been in Audax UK has had time to get in while places were open only to members. It's not hard to get in to LEL. You just need a modicum of sense and a bit of planning.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jan 2017)

Good points @mmmmartin and I have seen that you are volunteering on Another Place. I fear that in four years my body will have deteriorated further so I need to ride 2017 and then volunteer in 2021. Mille Pennines (after 2016 wrap) first though.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Feb 2017)

I thought this Canadian Randonneurs article "PBP Survival Guide" a good one, and an amusing read to boot.


----------



## PMarkey (10 Feb 2017)

PMarkey said:


> I'm still dithering  my six year old's cancer relapsed a week after getting back from the Wild Atlantic Way Audax in June this year and life was pretty tough in the early stages  plus not much time on the bike obviously , He had a stem cell transplant two days before Christmas and everything is going very well but I know how quickly these things can go nipples up and I could end up not being able to get enough miles in the legs . I will have to have a discussion with my wife and then make a decision fortunately as an Audax UK member for the last three years I have till the 19th of January to make up my mind and their is always the possibility of volunteering if I decide not to ride .
> 
> Paul



So my wife was all for me signing up but in the end I decided not to tempt fate and made the decision not to ride,I have signed up as a volunteer though so I will at least get to cheer everyone on 

Paul


----------



## martint235 (13 Feb 2017)

User said:


> That's my four year plan in place.


To ride it on a Brompton I trust??


----------



## iZaP (16 Feb 2017)

Probably will go for 3pm or 4pm start if I can get it! will try to get ahead of the bulge


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2017)

iZaP said:


> Probably will go for 3pm or 4pm start if I can get it! will try to get ahead of the bulge


Aren't the early starts at 8am?

I think I started at 8.30 in 2013 (as I'd ridden the prologue up from the Mall) and I just managed to stay ahead of the bulge. Pocklington were rationing sleep times (3 hrs per rider) when I got there about 1am but I did get a bed. When I left at dawn the place was carnage with sleeping bodies all over the place. I think that was the last time I saw the bulge though


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2017)

I'm requesting a 10.30am start time - what appears to be just behind the main bulge so far. The plan is to rest, have a decent breakfast before the start then ride through the first night so hopefully I'll miss any major hassle *

* note that this is all dependent on being well enough.


----------



## tatr (16 Feb 2017)

I've asked for a 6:15 start time - not sure this is wise as I'll have to cycle to the start before the trains get going in the morning.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Feb 2017)

I started with expressing preference for a 1330 start, with the aim of getting to Louth by midnight for a few hours kip during darkness, staring again before sunrise (but after dawn). The tales of congestion and bed rationing at Pocklington in 2013 influenced this, but I recognise that the start window this time is 1/3 the compression (0600-1030 in 2013, 0600-1600 in 2017) so this will mean a good third on a full value start will not make Pocklington (@339km) till 0200) even if they try to. A neat plan is Louth, Brampton x 2, Louth with 250,310.310,310,250 days, the first and last short days.
I have tried to take into account the sections of the route I'd really like to ride in daylight, eg Howardian Hills (Monday), Teesdale/Yad Moss (Monday and Wednesday), Eskdalemuir (Tuesday). 
But I aspire to complete in less than 100 hours, because I think I can (KSW 600 which is much, much hillier in 36 hours, mostly (80%) solo, including a 6 hour stop). I also don't know how fast the flat first (and last) 405km will be as I scarcely ever ride with less than 1000m per 100km (Devon). But I don't want to risk non-validation by opting for a 06-0800 start and committing (and I have Mille Pennines 3 weeks before). And starting at a sensible time in the morning solves the logistic Sunday morning challenge that @tatr implies and allows a @DCLane decent breakfast. However, there is attraction in being around riders who are pushing along at sub-100 hour pace. So I have currently changed it and lodged 0945 in the rider area. And I confess that I've also booked in at Hull South Cave (circa 310km) that night . Although others' advice is to push on over the first night, like @DCLane . I could start much later as the Travelodge room booking is till 1200 Monday, so if I get allocated a later start time that's still workable. All things going well I aim to make Moffat on Monday night (630km in 36 hours), by dusk, by that time ahead of the bulge, and potentially catch the slower 100 hour limit riders at Edinburgh on Tuesday morning. After that it doesn't really matter, and will depend on the weather and how my body is coping with / enjoying the ride. My self-imposed target of 100 hours means I'd be aiming to finish on Thursday afternoon (with the latest (1600 Sun) start time, by 2000 Thu).
I'd welcome any comments.


----------



## Nebulous (17 Feb 2017)

I've absolutely no idea. At first sight I was imagining 4 x 350s. Pocklington- Edinburgh - Pocklington with those being my two bag drops. However getting from Pocklington to Edinburgh might be a challenge, given its a bit bumpier at that end. I'll procrastinate for some time yet. I've just given up today on the idea of getting an audax bike / dynamo hub. That means relying on batteries. So I'm not going to be riding through the night.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2017)

Nebulous said:


> So I'm not going to be riding through the night.


Why not? You can ride through the night on battery power.


----------



## Nebulous (17 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Why not? You can ride through the night on battery power.



All of it? I've got a trelock LS950 but from memory it only does about 3.5 hours on the highest setting. I had imagined stopping around 12 midnight to 1 am.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Why not? You can ride through the night on battery power.


Far be it from me to offer advice to LELers but ... This^

If you want to ride through the night & your light won't last the night, then get one that will. Many do.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2017)

A lot of riders charge lights/Garmins and other gadgets at the controls.

You might not stop long enough for a full charge, but it's worth bearing in mind you can get a decent top-up.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2017)

Nebulous said:


> All of it? I've got a trelock LS950 but from memory it only does about 3.5 hours on the highest setting. I had imagined stopping around 12 midnight to 1 am.



Google says it will 
http://road.cc/content/review/47688-trelock-ls-950-ecopower-control-front-light

2 days at the lowest level. 6 hours at the highest. I don't really need to run my light at the highest setting. You need to get out at night and find out what setting is 'enough'. Then run the light at that setting and see how long it lasts. Note; don't leave it on unattended in the house, some LED can heat up a lot if inside, so it could be a fire risk.

Road.cc also says the battery is replaceable, but I can't see any sellers, so that rules it out. But you can get a powerbank, and recharge it during the day. It looks like the one I linked to would completely charge your light 3 times (probably more).


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Feb 2017)

Nebulous said:


> I was imagining 4 x 350s. Pocklington- Edinburgh - Pocklington with those being my two bag drops. However getting from Pocklington to Edinburgh might be a challenge, given its a bit bumpier at that end. I'll procrastinate for some time yet.


You might find a more even 4 day split, taking into account climb, is Thirsk (400km/2400m), Edinburgh (305km/2800m), Coxwold (325/3200m),Loughton (415km/2000m). Starting with the 100 hour riders, the first 400km will be group aided and the last 400km can be started at 4am (ie at least two hours earlier than Sunday, after an undemanding but enjoyable ride down from Edinburgh to Coxwold (completed by sundown). Your midnight/1am Cinderella deadline seems perfectly realisable.

I agree that battery lights will do: I will be using a Magicshine light/battery with a spare battery in second drop bag. You will not need them on high power all the time. Sunset is circa 9:01 and sunrise is circa 5:15 with good light for an hour after and before. And the moon is 68-78% and up till 0017, 0038, 0106 the first 3 nights.


Pale Rider said:


> A lot of riders charge lights/Garmins and other gadgets at the controls.


The LEL team have said that there may be no access to sockets so 'don't rely on it' and with 100 even 200 riders in the control you can see the challenges, together with air beds spread all over the sports hall floors. Spare batteries in drop bags. Multisocket adaptor in the dropbag?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> The LEL team have said that there may be no access to sockets so 'don't rely on it' and with 100 even 200 riders in the control you can see the challenges, together with air beds spread all over the sports hall floors. Spare batteries in drop bags.



Last time at Barnard Castle control - large comprehensive school - there were lights and gadgets plugged in all over the place.

We ran out of multi-socket adapters, although a rider could probably find a spare wall socket somewhere.

One guy asked me if he could plug in in the kitchen - that's the nature of audaxing, showing a bit of initiative.

The filling station nearby sold a lot of AA and AAA cells, and also a lot of ice cream, but that's another story.


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2017)

@Nebulous - I did PBP on battery lights, although it was relying on lithium batteries. One set for each light (2 x Smart 60, a headtorch and a Hope Vision 1 for really dark bits) which were changed each morning as I rode through two of the three nights.

I plan on having exactly the same set-up for LEL with batteries in the bag drops rather than on me.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Feb 2017)

Nebulous said:


> I'll procrastinate for some time yet.


PW has said authoritatively in another forum "We will lock preferred start times end of March.
You'll know by mid April your allocated start time. Then you'll have till the end of April to adjust any bag drops."


----------



## Trickedem (17 Feb 2017)

I am thinking of going for a lunchtime or later start. Ride to Louth where I will have my bag drop. Couple of hours sleep, then ride to Brampton, for my other bag drop and have another sleep, then Edinburgh and back, for another sleep, then see how it goes. I am expecting to be towards the back of the field and I hope there is some food left this time.


----------



## User10119 (17 Feb 2017)

<complete aside>
It is really odd, if one grew up in Pocklington, to see the word Pocklington littered with such familiarity all over the internet.
</complete aside>


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2017)

Had sushi for dinner. Saving the tiny soy bottle for chain oil on the ride.

Unless, of course, I get a fish shaped one in the meantime. Obviously I'd use that in preference.








Edit: Cool, I think the one I have is the brand from the random google image. 15ml size.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2017)

User said:


> My experience of those is that they leak.


Thanks. I'll test thoroughly. Seems pretty airtight at the moment

(I think the fish would definitely leak. They are one use only.


----------



## redfalo (18 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A lot of riders charge lights/Garmins and other gadgets at the controls.
> 
> You might not stop long enough for a full charge, but it's worth bearing in mind you can get a decent top-up.


I would not rely on being able to charge devices at the controls. There will be dozens others trying to do the same, and only so many sockets. Better chuck a couple of decent battery packs in your bag drops.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2017)

User said:


> My experience of those is that they leak.


Of course, any liquid you carry has the potential to leak. 15ml of oil would not be the greatest disaster, though I think I will put it in a zip lock bag to reduce the chances of something bad happening. 

The only other liquids I would carry (except for a drink, of course) would be sunscreen and maybe chamois cream. My sunscreen lives outside my Carradice so less chance of disaster there, and I may purchase chamois butter in a small tub, so less chance of a spill.

Note: no liquids allowed in drop bags - which is a good rule.


----------



## fatjel (20 Feb 2017)

I've gone for 11.45. 
Paul wanted to start late I wanted to start early so 11.45 it was 
I shall be using battery lights, my b&m goes for ever on 4 aa's
Anker battery packs to keep the Garmins charged
Plan is simple .. Ride to Edinburgh and back..


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Feb 2017)

Interesting discussion on another forum about gaming one's start time preference.
So far about 1000 have stated their preference, with the 6-8am 100 hour merchants about filling the 230 available slots. But about 50 (up to max 70) of those will be siphoned off onto the 0500 'go for it' start. So there's still 50 spare slots there which may or may not get filled.
Then the starts from 0900-1600 allow 50 for the first two hours (500) then 45 for 1130-1600 (855). The starts from 09-11 are oversubscribed (I expect that to extend to 1200 at least) with 0900 nearly 3x over.
Some will not express a preference and take what they're given (1500ish start). Some, maybe up to 10%, will drop out, and the places will not be back filled (I suspect a rider from a country not currently represented might be 'called up' - if I was organising, I would do this) - they have already accepted and had entry payments for 1650, effectively 'calling up' riders from the 'waiting list' in anticipation of dropout rate.
Phil has said he'll be 'locking' the start time preference element of the page around 18 March.
Danial has said he's minded to deal with the necessary reallocation of start times in order of under-oversubscription, ie if the available starts are 45 for a time and only a few more than 45 ask for it, they will be slotted in to the earliest available slots. This seems a thoughtful approach, with a clear rationale: encouraging people to opt for times where there is under demand or at least less over demand. The likely effect would seem to be that those wanting the earliest start time they can get (and at present 132 are chasing 50 places for the 0900 start so <40% chance) will be shunted to 1500+. Having a plan wishing to start at 0900 and getting 1530 is a significant change and this will be an incentive for some of the 0900 (and applies to 0915-1030 ones to a lesser extent) to change their preference to a less over subscribed time. I expect that to happen and it will be interesting to see movement in the 0900 number as 18 March approaches.
How that affects me (currently 0945 preference) I'm not sure, other than looking at my projection of arrival time at stops: Hull (an hour short of Pocklington), Moffat, Barnard Castle and Spalding. I'm hoping to get to each stop around 2300 and leave before dawn. And if I'm going well I should catch some of the 100 back markers (and ride with them). I really don't want to end up starting at 1500 as that'd mean riding the beautiful Teesdale in the dark on the way back, so perhaps I should bite the bullet and go for 1315 (or the earliest start time which is not oversubscribed) and accept riding into the wee hours that first night (to Hull South Cove Tl @ 310km). The challenge would then be (with Moffat likely out of reach) stopping at Brampton, which at midnight on Monday night will be heaving and beds rationed, perhaps. For me, riding to achieve 100 hours, after that I'd be ahead of the bulge, and end up with a 3 hour longer last day (eg 265km from Louth as opposed to Spalding (200).
Entirely open to the accusation of overthinking this.
116km ridden on Saturday in benign conditions over to the edge of Dartmoor. Must ride more and plan less.


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2017)

I started at 8.15 in 2013. My initial plan was to get to Brampton before sleeping but that proved to be massively over-optimistic* and I ended up at Pocklington in the early hours. I think a later start would have made it more mentally difficult for me because at about 1am - 3am my body would have started wanting sleep but I wouldn't have been so far in to the ride. 

*the basic plan held up which was to have 2nd sleep in Edinburgh


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Entirely open to the accusation of overthinking this


If you're doing something this bonkers then over thinking is probably minimum preparation.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> something this bonkers


Mille Pennines (1000km and 12000m climb) 3 weeks earlier (7-10 July) will be rather harder, I think. I wrapped last year so that is unfinished business.


----------



## Nebulous (22 Feb 2017)

That all seems remarkably complicated for me. Coincidentally I've also gone for 9.45, mainly because it was the earliest time without being heavily oversubscribed. I'm in the need to ride more *and* plan more group. I broke out the good bike and did two 70k rides at the weekend with no ill effects. 1/20 th of the distance each day! Saturday was quicker, Sunday joined the club ride. 

I've signed up for a 200 on the 5th of March, so that will give me some indication of where I am. I think I'll try a 300 and a 400 before July, but unlikely to go bigger than that.


----------



## Siclo (27 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks. I'll test thoroughly. Seems pretty airtight at the moment
> 
> (I think the fish would definitely leak. They are one use only.



Not wishing to teach you to suck eggs but an empty ear drops bottle is the best thing I've found for carrying lube, not leaked in thousands of miles, has the dropper top built in for easy application and push down top to prevent accidental unscrewing.


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2017)

Siclo said:


> Not wishing to teach you to suck eggs but an empty ear drops bottle is the best thing I've found for carrying lube, not leaked in thousands of miles, has the dropper top built in for easy application and push down top to prevent accidental unscrewing.


Do you need to carry lube? There are mechanics at the controls who are very helpful and have tools etc. I must admit to being a bit rude to one, I blame tiredness, cos all I wanted was some oil and he wanted to check my whole drivetrain but hey ho. Another at kirton southbound was a godsend when I did my usual cackhanded tube change


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> I blame tiredness, cos all I wanted was some oil and he wanted to check my whole drivetrain but hey ho.



The volunteers at Barnard Castle control last time were warned some riders can get very tetchy due to exhaustion.

I didn't experience any unpleasantness, although there's no doubt one or two riders were having trouble stringing a sentence together when they arrived at the control.

Our mechanic was careful to ask if help was required, and what help that was.

Some riders didn't want to accept too much assistance presumably because it breached their notion of self-supported.


----------



## User10119 (27 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The volunteers at Barnard Castle control last time were warned some riders can get very tetchy due to exhaustion.
> 
> *I didn't experience any unpleasantness*, although there's no doubt one or two riders were having trouble stringing a sentence together when they arrived at the control.
> 
> ...


I dunno - I was pretty snarky after 13 hours overnight in the kitchen


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2017)

My bad temper was Edinburgh south to Barnard Castle. There's a conversation on Facebook about combination locks and I've tried to impress just how tired you can get. I was crying my eyes out at BC I was so tired, Swmbo wanted me to bail when I spoke to her. Amazing what a few hours sleep can do though


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4701324, member: 10119"]I dunno - I was pretty snarky after 13 hours overnight in the kitchen [/QUOTE]

I'm not sure about snarky, but I hit the tiredness buffers towards the end of one night.

You may not remember, but you ordered me out of the kitchen to take a break.

Good thing, too, and I was too tired to argue.


----------



## iZaP (28 Feb 2017)

Trying to grasp how fast someone would have to be to go for sub 100h? any help? 
Or I guess how little someone can sleep?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2017)

iZaP said:


> Trying to grasp how fast someone would have to be to go for sub 100h? any help?


The last time I worked it out, 1,433 km divided by 100 hours came out at 14.33 km/hour!


----------



## mcshroom (28 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4701324, member: 10119"]I dunno - I was pretty snarky after 13 hours overnight in the kitchen [/QUOTE]
There was one French rider who was a bit tetchy when he arrived at the desk and my school french wasn't really working. I ended up waking @User10119 up to sort him out, and dispatch him to Darlington station with a 'Please look after this bear cyclist note


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Feb 2017)

iZaP said:


> Trying to grasp how fast someone would have to be to go for sub 100h? any help?


Have a look at this spreadsheet which is one of several variations I have used to consider sleep stops and bag drop tactics for a (self imposed time limit) 100 hour ride. I have inserted 4 sleep stops (6 hours each) and stops at every control averaging 40 minutes. For planning purposes, I expect to able to maintain 26kph on the first flat section during daytime, 22kph otherwise, dropping to 20kph on the hilly sections (remember these speeds are 'rolling' and do not include the stops at the controls). This plans for a 3/4 day, 3 days, and half a day, to finish 4 days and 4 hours after starting.
You can change the data to your heart's delight. This spreadsheet originated (sfaik) by David Foxcroft on another forum. I have tailored it and added 'time in hand'.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2017)

iZaP said:


> Trying to grasp how fast someone would have to be to go for sub 100h? any help?
> Or I guess how little someone can sleep?



Not that quick - I did PBP in 68 hours and it's 170km further for LEL. That included sleep on one night and riding through, two riding for 53 hours in total: https://www.strava.com/activities/373638879


----------



## tatr (1 Mar 2017)

iZaP said:


> Trying to grasp how fast someone would have to be to go for sub 100h? any help?
> Or I guess how little someone can sleep?



I've been working in the basis that at least 25kph moving average is required.

At 20kph you'll be cycling for 71.5 hours, meaning one full nights sleep and a short stop at every control - don't think this will work.

At 29kph you'll be cycling for 50h, meaning three nights sleep and a short stop at every control. That sounds lovely.

Unfortunately to get a 29kph moving average in the UK requires a cruising speed of 35-40kph thanks to the inevitable slow downs at junctions and on bad roads. Easy enough if you get in a fast group, but too hot for me on my own for 1400km even with aerobars.

25kph means 57h of cycling, so that should allow 4x 4h sleep stops and a short stop at every control. It also means a cruising speed of about 30kph which seems much more realistic.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Mar 2017)

tatr said:


> 25kph means 57h of cycling, so that should allow 4x 4h sleep stops and a short stop at every control.


Four 4 hour stops plus 16 one hour stops at the mandatory controls you don't sleep at (ignore Coxwold/Alston for this purpose) and a moving average of 25kph would achieve a *sub 90 hour* ride.
Allowing an hour for every stop seems dawdling to me (YMMV - your personal experience from 200km+ audaxes will offer useful data), so those 4 sleep stops can be 5 hours and the average needs be 'only' 22kph: 65 hours of rolling time plus the occasional control bounce or at least only a half hour stop. The wind will not be behind us all the time. If a rider goes for an early start (ie committed to the 100 hour limit) the alternative is 4 long days and only 3 night stops: average 360km each 18 hour day. 6 hour sleep stop, 15 hours rolling (@ 24kph) and 3 hours worth of control stops. Horses for courses (of action/plan, of which there are many).


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

Mad the lot of you. 

I managed 2013 in 104 hours and I can honestly say it was the final hairdryer day that cost me those 4 hours but I wouldn't like to aim for that kind of time again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2017)

Just out of interest what is the minimum speed/cutoff time? There seems to be mixed info out there.

I went to the LEL website and it's a bit vague: It says _"in under five days"_ (120 hrs or 11.8 km/h) It then contradicts itself and says _"you have just over 100 hours to get back to London"_ Which seems a bit unforgiving (14km/h) 
On the other hand the aukweb.net page says there is a minimum of 12 km/h, which would give a time limit of 118 hrs which is slightly more humane but still not within the bounds of sanity.


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just out of interest what is the minimum speed/cutoff time? There seems to be mixed info out there.
> 
> I went to the LEL website and it's a bit vague: It says _"in under five days"_ (120 hrs or 11.8 km/h) It then contradicts itself and says _"you have just over 100 hours to get back to London"_ Which seems a bit unforgiving (14km/h)
> On the other hand the aukweb.net page says there is a minimum of 12 km/h, which would give a time limit of 118 hrs which is slightly more humane but still not within the bounds of sanity.


IIRC 2013 was 116 hours 20 mins


----------



## DCLane (1 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> IIRC 2013 was 116 hours 20 mins



Same again for 2017 although the quicker riders can opt for 100 hours.

I'm expecting to be slower than PBP due to a) less 'groups' although I only rode in a group for the first 100k and b) I'm injured and mostly ride one-legged uphill:

Over-planning this doesn't always help. I've my spreadsheet with controls and what I'm doing (quick stop 15 min / eat 30-60 min / sleep 6 hr) and some outline times but that's it. Outbound speed's set at 22kph and homebound at 20kph. This has me coming in at 94 hours with 22 hrs in hand for any 'issues'.


----------



## iZaP (1 Mar 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the info!!! 

I will still go for the 116h limit, however once I'll be moving I'll see if I can make it sub 100h!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2017)

iZaP said:


> Thanks to everyone for the info!!!
> 
> I will still go for the 116h limit, however once I'll be moving I'll see if I can make it sub 100h!




I'm pretty sure you will manage that


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Mar 2017)

116 hours 40 minutes for 'full value'. This is worked out by dividing 1400 (the extra 33km are a bonus!) by 12kph.
From the LEL site: "Riders setting off between 06:00 and 08:00 will have a minimum speed of 14kph, meaning they will have just 100 hours to finish. Riders starting between 09:00 and 16:00 will have a minimum speed of 12kph, giving them an extra 16 hours and 40 minutes to get back to London."
So in the quote above this is based on a notional 1400km length (as per LRM regs: hundred integrals). In practice this means the required average speed to make 116:40 is 12.28kph.
Like @iZaP I will be riding to a self-imposed 100 hour target (as mathematician @ColinJ has said, unsurprisingly 14.33kph average). The difference is (maybe), that I shall be planning for that and not leaving it till I am "moving", although 'moving' is what's going to achieve it.
By the way, in my judgement, anyone who has asked for a start between 0900-0930, who has not got a partner/wife/husband helping as a volunteer, is effectively asking for a post 1500 start [Edit: has a 75% chance of getting a 5 hour later post 1415 start]. All the 200+ riders who have chosen not to express a preference will presumably be allocated the 1430-1600.]


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the info. I was a bit puzzled by the 100 hour figure, which I thought was a cutoff rather than a personal target.

I'm looking forward to following you all from the comfort of a PC screen. Rah Rah team CC etc.


----------



## tatr (1 Mar 2017)

I'm going to have a GPS Beacon running (using bubbler/spotwalla) and quite possibly a live video stream if I can get the technology sorted out.


----------



## iLB (1 Mar 2017)

Thoughts on AA powered lighting options outside of Hope 1's?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2017)

As riders we know the exact time limits because each preferred start time tells us what they are. It is either 100 hours or 116:40 for validation, to be counted as a finisher rather than DNF / out of time.


----------



## PMarkey (3 Mar 2017)

I have been provisionally allocated to Pocklington for the duration (I volunteered for the full event ) promises to be a busy time if 2013 is anything to go by 

Paul


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2017)

PMarkey said:


> I have been provisionally allocated to Pocklington for the duration (I volunteered for the full event ) promises to be a busy time if 2013 is anything to go by
> 
> Paul


I'm due to be at Pocklington too. Plan is to leave with the tail of the ride and ride back to London.

Just watched the video of 2013 and although I don't feature it brought back many memories. There's a guy on there who says something like "Sure you can get a train home or you can look deep within yourself to see what's there ". And I think that sums up the tough bit, it's not about being tired it's about keeping going


----------



## videoman (7 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> I'm due to be at Pocklington too. Plan is to leave with the tail of the ride and ride back to London.
> 
> Just watched the video of 2013 and although I don't feature it brought back many memories. There's a guy on there who says something like "Sure you can get a train home or you can look deep within yourself to see what's there ". And I think that sums up the tough bit, it's not about being tired it's about keeping going



I've also volunteered for the whole event and been allocated to Pocklington.


----------



## middleagecyclist (16 Mar 2017)

Back in 2013 I ordered some LEL 2013 frame/mudguard stickers and sold them to raise money for Danial Webb's chosen charity. I have volunteered to do so again for 2017. Before ordering anymore I would like to know how the 2013 stickers are faring? Are there any proud owners on here?


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

I've got one on each road bike and one on the back of my iPhone. 

I would also like a 2017 one but as is well known now I'm not riding so it probably wouldn't feel right


----------



## middleagecyclist (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> I've got one on each road bike and one on the back of my iPhone.
> 
> I would also like a 2017 one but as is well known now I'm not riding so it probably wouldn't feel right


You have an iPhone that is 4yrs old?!!


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

middleagecyclist said:


> You have an iPhone that is 4yrs old?!!


No I bought 8 stickers I think. I think the phone was my last one

I do still have my basic call/text phone that did LEL though


----------



## Redlight (17 Mar 2017)

They look very cool. I was in the kitchens for LEL last time but riding again this year, so I'll certainly be placing an order this time around!


----------



## iZaP (17 Mar 2017)

me too looking forward to some stickers for my mudguard!!!!


----------



## PpPete (23 Mar 2017)

iLB said:


> Thoughts on AA powered lighting options outside of Hope 1's?


Most will point you at B&M, but at the lower end of the price scale....
Smart 60 lux on high setting is similar to the Hope on low power. OK in a group or in bright moonlight, but a bit marginal if you are on your own on a dark country lane.
Not abslutely 100% reliable in wet; but not bad as a low cost back-up option as they can often be had for very few £ at P-X


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Mar 2017)

I'm in the process of speccing out a bike for LEL, and I'm currently torn between either a Genesis Tour de Fer (and stripping it of touring accessories for LEL) or a Croix de Fer (with a view to converting it into a tourer after the event)

I don't want to make the same false economy mistake I did with the (sadly stolen) Kaffenback, where I used a relatively cheap second hand bike as a starting point for the build, as by the time I'd gotten it up to touring requirements I'd spent far more than I would have if I'd bought an off-the-shelf bike.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DCLane (24 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I don't want to make the same false economy mistake I did with the (sadly stolen) Kaffenback, where I used a relatively cheap second hand bike as a starting point for the build, as by the time I'd gotten it up to touring requirements I'd spent far more than I would have if I'd bought an off-the-shelf bike.
> Any thoughts?



Erm ... I did that for PBP. A second-hand Ridgeback Platinum frame from here, second-hand Ultegra 6700 shifters married to second-hand Dura Ace 7800 cranks, front & rear derailleur coupled with new long-drop brakes, discount ITM Aero 3.0 wheels and mudguards. By the time I was done it cost £600 for a fully set-up bike. The bottle cages are still non-matching 99p jobbies though 

Croix de Fer would be my choice if new though.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Mar 2017)

I will not be using any spreadsheets. I will know my cut off times for each control. If I arrive early I may have a rest and a sleep. If I'm close, then I will just keep going. 
People tracking me on Cyclechat, twitter and Facebook really helped to keep my spirits up last time, so I will be looking for the same support this year.


----------



## Nebulous (26 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm in the process of speccing out a bike for LEL, and I'm currently torn between either a Genesis Tour de Fer (and stripping it of touring accessories for LEL) or a Croix de Fer (with a view to converting it into a tourer after the event)
> 
> I don't want to make the same false economy mistake I did with the (sadly stolen) Kaffenback, where I used a relatively cheap second hand bike as a starting point for the build, as by the time I'd gotten it up to touring requirements I'd spent far more than I would have if I'd bought an off-the-shelf bike.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I've looked and looked and to be honest I'm still looking, but I've kind of convinced myself I'm going to stick with my tarmac. I've fitted raceblades and they work okay in the wet, though they do throw a lot of water on the brake calipers. Hopefully early August will be dry and sunny! 

If I was buying it would be either a genesis equilibrium, there are some good deals on a 2016 20 disc, not so much on the non-disc version. Or more likely the spa steel audax bike. They can do handbuilt wheels, with a dynamo, lights and a charging point for about £1200.


----------



## Redlight (27 Mar 2017)

Nebulous said:


> . Hopefully early August will be dry and sunny!


Don't count on it. LEL2009 included some of the worst weather I've ever encountered on a bike, including flood water deep enough to cover my wheel hubs. On the other hand, in 2013 those arriving at the Gt Easton control on the Thursday looked as though they had spent the previous 6 hours in a wind tunnel set to "bake". Best come prepared for all extremes and all conditions in-between.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Mar 2017)

Redlight said:


> 6 hours in a wind tunnel set to "bake".


Apart from shorts, headcover, widely applied sunblock and plain water in at least one bottle (for drenching not drinking), have you particular recommendations for those conditions?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Apart from shorts, headcover, widely applied sunblock and plain water in at least one bottle (for drenching not drinking), have you particular recommendations for those conditions?



A stubborn streak and money to buy drinks / ice cream at every village you pass through.


----------



## fatjel (28 Mar 2017)

Very interested to hear what gear others are planning to use 
I shall be using my Boardman team carbon..
Theres very little left that came from Halfords tho.apart from frame and forks
In case of last minute breakdown a spa steel audax is ready to go
B&M ixon light ,etrex gps and a pocket full of batteries.
I tried a dynamo and hated it.


----------



## PpPete (29 Mar 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> A stubborn streak and money to buy drinks / ice cream at every village you pass through.


And try not to slumber after the ice-cream or that Trickedem might get embarrasing shot of you..


----------



## Redlight (29 Mar 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Apart from shorts, headcover, widely applied sunblock and plain water in at least one bottle (for drenching not drinking), have you particular recommendations for those conditions?



Odd though it may sound, a base layer under the jersey. I've found that in very hot weather the jersey can get so wet with sweat that it clings to the skin and the lycra/polyester can be quite irritating. The base layer acts as a shield between the two - and makes it much easier to remove the jersey when you get to your bag drop :-)


----------



## robjh (30 Mar 2017)

Yay, I've just seen that the LEL 2017 will be coming right past my house on the southbound leg. If I'm around on the 4th August I shall look out for you all.


----------



## jiberjaber (30 Mar 2017)

Rider numbers & start times published this morning!


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Mar 2017)

I have the 1145 I asked for (49 asked for 45 spots at 1145 - lowest 116:40 oversubscription).


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2017)

I got my 10:30 start time, with 69 asking for 50 slots. Hopefully I can make the start.


----------



## arallsopp (30 Mar 2017)

1115hrs for @iLB and self. We'll be chasing you DCLane, and trying to stay ahead of @Ajax Bay. Plans have been known to drift


----------



## Redlight (30 Mar 2017)

11.00 as requested. Plenty of time for a decent breakfast and a gentle ride over from south-east London to the start and returning just in time for breakfast again at the finish.


----------



## Trickedem (30 Mar 2017)

I have a 12.15 start. I'm hoping the rest of my loose team of 3 Brits and 3 Germans called 'Don't tell him Pike' get the same start time.
We've also got Sir Wobbly from the other place in our starting group. If there is a head wind i will be sheltering behind him and his Pashley


----------



## jiberjaber (30 Mar 2017)

I'm on the late shift, 16:00 so get to enjoy the Fens in their best state, in the dark so you can't see them !  
Bonus might be Humber Bridge at sunrise


----------



## iZaP (30 Mar 2017)

Got my 15:00 start which I choose, so no surprises here! 

Time is flying, will be cycling to Scotland in no time!!!


----------



## Alien8 (1 Apr 2017)

16:00 for me as well - I just like the idea of being last away.


----------



## Nebulous (1 Apr 2017)

I got 14:30. That means rethinking my strategy and bagdrops. I've been reluctant but probably need to practice some night riding.


----------



## tatr (2 Apr 2017)

Any one else in a 100h group?


----------



## PpPete (7 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> Any one else in a 100h group?


Don't all rush !


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> Any one else in a 100h group?


I can think of only five reasons to be in the 100 hour 0600-0800 element:
1) Trains at a better average speed eg 23kph average on the road; and like minded riders
2) Hell bent on an assured early start and prepared to accept the chance of 'hors delai'
3) The opportunity to be ahead of the 'bulge' at controls (especially first night sleeping at Pocklington)
4) When in company, cycling with riders who will likely have good road craft
5) A member of a group that has by consensus agreed to go for the 100 hour limit
[Edit - added after event: 6) Preferred an early start and didn't realise that those starts had a 100 hour limit - met a few of those - all (mostly) eventually hors delai.]

Feel free to contribute other motives/reasons.

I am just going to go for sub 100 hours from my 1145 start, planning (best laid and all that) 315km rides daily: Travelodge Hull South Cave, Moffat, Barnard Castle, and finishing off from Spalding (181 to go, to finish by 1545 Thursday). Though I have not thought out what to do that night (apart from rehydration) as the drop bags won't be back till Friday morning (AIUI).


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Apr 2017)

Nebulous said:


> probably need to practice some night riding


In this spirit last night I rode a 100 from sunset (8pm) to moonset (0440) - needed to get in a century for April. Lights were good. Temperature was low, though (forecast down to 2 degrees) so hands grateful for winter lobsters but toes almost lost all feeling. I don't know why I thought spring 2 degrees would be warmer than winter 2 degrees when I decided not to wear neoprene overboots over my winter boots. Lesson identified; and will be learnt if my behaviour changes next time.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I am just going to go for sub 100 hours from my 1145 start, planning (best laid and all that) 315km rides daily: Travelodge Hull South Cove, Moffat, Barnard Castle, and finishing off from Spalding (181 to go, to finish by 1545 Thursday). Though I have not thought out what to do that night (apart from rehydration) as the drop bags won't be back till Friday morning (AIUI).



Pick me up as you come past  (10.30 start).

I'm planning on riding through the first night, sleeping near Moffat, riding through the third and sleeping near Spalding to finish Thursday pm with a hotel booked Thursday night.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2017)

100 hour groups I'd expect the on the road average speed to be nearer 27-30kmh. 23km/h average is nearer the average for those in the bulge.


----------



## tatr (8 Apr 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> 1) Trains at a better average speed eg 23kph average on the road; and like minded riders
> 2) Hell bent on an assured early start and prepared to accept the chance of 'hors delai'
> 3) The opportunity to be ahead of the 'bulge' at controls (especially first night sleeping at Pocklington)
> 4) When in company, cycling with riders who will likely have good road craft
> ...



All of the above + need to get back to work/parenting by Thursday morning.


----------



## tatr (17 Apr 2017)

Training time is pretty scarce due to the little one but generally feeling pretty good at this point. The next big milestone is the BCM followed by an aerobar setup tweak/check on the A&S.

I've bought a couple of new spare batteries to go in drop bags - volt 800, 300 and 50 so all the batteries can fit any light.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Turdus philomelos (17 Apr 2017)

I understand the LEL is _not a race_ but will I be able to dot watch like the Indipac?


----------



## tatr (17 Apr 2017)

The official site has an opt in for control tracking.

TCR-like dots for 1500 riders might be a bit hard, but there's a 5am fast group. Not sure what's planned for them.


----------



## Nebulous (17 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> Training time is pretty scarce due to the little one but generally feeling pretty good at this point. The next big milestone is the BCM followed by an aerobar setup tweak/check on the A&S.
> 
> I've bought a couple of new spare batteries to go in drop bags - volt 800, 300 and 50 so all the batteries can fit any light.
> 
> How are you all getting on?



It's hard to tell how its going as I have nothing to measure it against. I've done two 200s to date. The second one was faster and not as tiring as the first one. I have a 300 booked for the end of the month, so that will be another step up and a further test. I'm off work today and going through my cycling clothing to see what purchases I need to make. I bought a big bag of clothing from somebody who was giving up ages ago and have never really explored it until today. There are some useful jackets / windproof tops. 

What's the BCM?


----------



## Nebulous (17 Apr 2017)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I understand the LEL is _not a race_ but will I be able to dot watch like the Indipac?



Controls are spaced about every 50 or 60 miles and we will be tracked every time we clock into one and possibly when we clock out as well. So not live tracking but enough to get a good handle on where people are.


----------



## tatr (17 Apr 2017)

Good job on the 200s. I think the max distance between controls is less than 100km so that should build some confidence.



Nebulous said:


> I'm off work today and going through my cycling clothing to see what purchases I need to make. I bought a big bag of clothing from somebody who was giving up ages ago and have never really explored it until today. There are some useful jackets / windproof tops.



Given that Wiggle do quick delivery, I'm waiting until much closer to the time to order any new clothes I need. Who knows how many kilos I'll add or remove before then :-)

The one exception (if I didn't already have them) would be a tight merino base layer, socks, and buff. These are currently quite cheap (end of winter sales) and are nice and warm with very little bulk or aerodynamic penalty.

The thing which always seems to take forever is ordering lighting brackets, adapters and luggage. Inevitably the only people with stock of what I want are tiny shops in Australia.



Nebulous said:


> What's the BCM?



The Brian Chapman Memorial, a 600 in Wales in May. That'll be the longest distance I've ridden to date by 200km. I'm sure it'll be fine... as long as it doesn't snow this year!


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> The next big milestone is the BCM


Also for me, preceded by the 'BCM Wales Warm-up 400' at the end of this month.


Nebulous said:


> What's the BCM?


Brian Chapman Memorial 600 Audax - Chepstow to Anglesey and back.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> 100 hour groups I'd expect the on the road average speed to be nearer 27-30kmh.


Averaging 27kph on the road will mean 53 hours of riding time. This would leave 4 nights of 8 hours sleep (32) and another 15 hours (for an hour's stop at every non-sleeping control). I don't think most 100 riders will adopt this approach (they will stop for shorter times, both at controls and sleeping, and maybe ride through the first night) and ride slower. Of course if they're planning to finish in 84 hours then immediately you save the fourth night's sleep (8 hours) and 27kph average would allow 3 nights of 6 hours (which is plenty really) and 16 stops of 45 minutes (average).
Averaging 23kph on the road will mean 62 hours of riding time. This would leave 4 nights of 5 3/4 hours sleep (23) and another 15 hours (for an hour's stop at every non-sleeping control) to hit 100 hours. This is broadly my plan (which I absolutely acknowledge is just that: a plan) though a bit slower on the road and 45 minute average stops).
Perhaps @tatr can add his view. Are you expecting 27+kph trains? Certainly to St Ives, probably to Spalding and to the Lincolnshire Wolds, but then I think people will ease off.


----------



## tatr (18 Apr 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Perhaps @tatr can add his view. Are you expecting 27+kph trains? Certainly to St Ives, probably to Spalding and to the Lincolnshire Wolds, but then I think people will ease off.



I'm expecting it to be fast all the way to the 339km control - Pocklington. I've got my first bag drop there as I'm hoping to arrive before dark (within 15 or so hours) to change for night riding before pushing on.

That's an average of 22.6kph but by the time you account for junctions and stops I think it requires ~28-30kph road speed, which is what I generally cruise at on my own. Anything gained from working in a group is a bonus.

I'm not wedded to a fixed plan though because headwinds in the fens could change everything. As long as I'm always moving faster than the minimum speed then I'm making time 

Where have others placed their bag drops?


----------



## Nebulous (18 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> I'm not wedded to a fixed plan though because headwinds in the fens could change everything. As long as I'm always moving faster than the minimum speed then I'm making time
> 
> Where have others placed their bag drops?



I don't know how much to plan / not to plan or how easy it will be to stick to a plan. I've been given a 14:30 time which has thrown any semblance of a plan out of the window. My plan was to stop every night for at least some of the hours of darkness, with the intention of Pocklington being my first stop. With my start time I'm now not sure whether to make an earlier stop or crack on for the first night. I'm toying with the idea of Louth and Brampton, using each stop twice.


----------



## tatr (18 Apr 2017)

12 hours for the 240km to Louth would put you there at half past two with 7.5 hours in hand.

Not a bad time to get off the road and avoid any pre-dawn chill.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Apr 2017)

Nebulous said:


> I don't know how much to plan / not to plan or how easy it will be to stick to a plan. I've been given a 14:30 time which has thrown any semblance of a plan out of the window. My plan was to stop every night for at least some of the hours of darkness


Better to have a plan than not, imo. If that plan is based on riding experience (ie of riding a distance either side of and through some of a night) so much the better. With a 1430 (instead of 0930?) start time, Louth is 97km nearer than Pocklington so you'd likely arrive at the same sort of time of night (early morning). Louth would've been my choice if I'd been bumped to mid afternoon (avoidance of which was my reason from changing my preference from 0945 to 1145 btw) but that was for speeds aiming for 100 hour completion. 
Your strategy (and the plan derived therefrom) needs to take into account how you will address the 'last' night. Full value from a 1430 start implies finishing ~1100 Friday. So you'll either need to plan for five 'longer' stops during some of each night's dark hours or plan to ride through Thursday night; or plan to finish with several hours in hand (eg 10) and finish sometime Thu/Fri night in the hours of darkness.
I have attached an xl spreadsheet for you to play with.


----------



## tatr (18 Apr 2017)

This is my optimistic plan - based on good weather and no head wind.

I've added an "overall average speed" column as I do find that this is more consistent than road speed + breaks.


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2017)

Mine's on paper slower but involves sleeping less and stopping faster: on PBP I rode through 2 of the 3 nights to finish in under 70 hours and this time, if able to ride, I'm planning on riding through 2 of 4. Also I bounce controls very quickly, logging in then grabbing whatever food I can and keeping going. This time my change bags will have a couple of changes of clothes, bars, snacks, batteries, etc. all of which I carried with me on PBP.

Also I like night riding - less traffic and I can just go with the flow whilst concentrating on the road ahead.


----------



## tatr (18 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> Also I like night riding - less traffic and I can just go with the flow whilst concentrating on the road ahead.



Me too, but I also want to see some of the sights in the day so I'm conflicted.

I've got longer control times in because this will be my first holiday in 18 months and I'd like to talk to some people about bikes!


----------



## Nebulous (18 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> This is my optimistic plan - based on good weather and no head wind.
> 
> I've added an "overall average speed" column as I do find that this is more consistent than road speed + breaks.



That's a big hit for the second day, from Pocklington to Edinburgh and back to Innerleithen. 

I suppose a 'day' doesn't have to be 24 hours, just because it normally is. I could do 26 or 27 hour days instead of 24s. There's no rhythm of having to be at work for 9am, just get on your bike and crank. I've had an initial go, but I need to come back to it with the benefit of a few more events under my belt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2017)

You got Coxwold and Alston in there as 30 mins stops both ways. They are not mandatory controls and unless you plan to sleep there they'd be no reason to have stopping there in your plan. If you were sleeping there I'd expect more than 30 mins.


----------



## tatr (19 Apr 2017)

Nebulous said:


> That's a big hit for the second day, from Pocklington to Edinburgh and back to Innerleithen.
> 
> I suppose a 'day' doesn't have to be 24 hours, just because it normally is. I could do 26 or 27 hour days instead of 24s.



Day 1 will actually be a 4am start and a 359km day for me by the time I've ridden to the start from home. So I'm hoping to compensate with a longer day 2 for the psychologial boost of being on the way back before stopping for a second night's sleep. I've got enough slack in day 2 to take a nap somewhere if I'm getting dozy.

I also think Edinburgh (along with Louth, Pock, and Brampton) might be a really busy sleep controls because they are natural bag drops and by pushing on there may be more peace and quiet. It might not work in practice.

New bike luggage is on the way. http://www.alpamayodesigns.com/index.php/products/frame-bags/partial-frame-bag.html size 2 in black which should perfectly fit my frame. I'm hoping to do without a big saddle pack. Just don't tell my wife!


----------



## PpPete (19 Apr 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Better to have a plan than not, imo. If that plan is based on riding experience (ie of riding a distance either side of and through some of a night) so much the better. With a 1430 (instead of 0930?) start time, Louth is 97km nearer than Pocklington so you'd likely arrive at the same sort of time of night (early morning). Louth would've been my choice if I'd been bumped to mid afternoon (avoidance of which was my reason from changing my preference from 0945 to 1145 btw) but that was for speeds aiming for 100 hour completion.
> Your strategy (and the plan derived therefrom) needs to take into account how you will address the 'last' night. Full value from a 1430 start implies finishing ~1100 Friday. So you'll either need to plan for five 'longer' stops during some of each night's dark hours or plan to ride through Thursday night; or plan to finish with several hours in hand (eg 10) and finish sometime Thu/Fri night in the hours of darkness.
> I have attached an xl spreadsheet for you to play with.


Having the knowledge/experience to put a plan together is certainly an asset (IMO)
But be prepared to chuck it out the window if (or rather when) it's not working for you.
If you are lucky it might last you to Edinburgh - by which time you'll hopefully have a decent amount of time in hand.
But working your strategy back from the "last" night? Really?


----------



## PpPete (20 Apr 2017)

Which is not to say it isn't fun to play with spreadsheets! Well - for some of us saddos anyway.
Just don't take it too seriously like .... er ..... this


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Apr 2017)

PpPete said:


> But working your strategy back from the "last" night? Really?


You have done this all before, Pete, as your subscription bears witness.
Perhaps what I was trying to say is: decide whether you plan to get a 'decent' sleep all five nights, including the fifth night. If you're only planning four nights 'sleep' stopping, then you can afford to be slower over the ground or stop at controls and enjoy being sociable, as you will not need to establish a 5 hour buffer for Thursday night.
I guess one approach is: set off and see how it goes. That's a strategy; of sorts.
You've suggested 'have a plan' and hope it lasts (eg to Edinburgh) and implied that 'events' will find you there with time in hand. This suggests that things are going well and you could sleep a bit longer on D3,4 and 5, indeed it suggests that the rider could have slept longer on the first two nights and kept closer to their plan. Perhaps they were not tired enough on that first night with an afternoon start, only 240 to Louth, the exhilaration of the start and the flatness of eastern England.
But another is to say, I'm setting out to complete in 110 hours (say - gives a healthy margin to the 116:40 deadline) and, based on experience/achieved speed on previous long rides (eg 300+), and a decision to get some sleep during part of each night, one will plan to stop (between 2300 and 0200) at a control and sleep. If you're planning NOT to sleep on the 'last night' (the 87% moon does not set till 0224) then your strategy can be different (less need for time in hand). But if you are then the allocated start time (and therefore completion time) narrows which control you need to plan to stop at (Spalding 180 to go, St Ives 120 to go). 1430 start requires a finish by 1050 Friday which gives about 6 hours of daylight (sunrise is 0525 at St Ives).
Personally my plan is to ride 310km (+ or - 10km) on the first 4 days in 17 hours including stops and allow 6 hours for each 'sleep' stop, aiming to complete by sunset on Thursday.
As you say:


PpPete said:


> fun to play with spreadsheets!


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Apr 2017)

tatr said:


> I'm hoping to do without a big saddle pack. Just don't tell my wife!


Why? Does your better half appreciate big saddle packs?


----------



## fatjel (27 Apr 2017)

I still have no plan except starting at 11.45 Perhaps it's a denial thing. 
I've been doing 200k rides fairly regularly (8 so far including two on consecutive days in feb) 
and mean to start doing 3 and 400 k rides from May onwards.
My hope is that if I do enough long training rides everything will fall into place
I'll be happy to finish in 116 hours


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 May 2017)

BCM audax completed last weekend in 36 hours elapsed, 25 hours rolling time (so 24kph average), 4 hours of stops during the days, and a 7 hour sleep stop (5 1/2 hours actual sleep; shower before and breakfast after). Climb was 6680m over 600km (had to do an extra 5km to make it up to that btw). Menai Bridge control before 7pm and so reached B&B stop by 10pm, so only 2 hours of interrupted rain and one hour of dark. Left at sunrise (5am), cracked on to King's (375km) and on east then south back to Chepstow by 6pm. A bit slower than this will be fine for LEL and on the first 600km of LEL the climb is (only) about 4000m.
20kph average during the days with 6 hours sleep stops (x 4) will get me round 1433km in 96 hours.
I note @fatjel is in the same start box as me (V - 1145).


----------



## fatjel (17 May 2017)

@Ajax Bay Well done on the BCM . 
Yeah I noticed we have the same start time.
I imagine I'll be traveling slower than you tho ,so may be the only time we meet.
I'll be more than happy to get round in 116 hours and bag the points.


----------



## Redlight (26 May 2017)

My "plan": Cycle to Edinburgh. Several hours sleep in the nearby Travelodge. Cycle back, probably stopping for a few hours at the Travelodge near Pocklington. A bit of catnapping at some of the other controls.


----------



## iZaP (2 Jul 2017)

four weekends to go and we'll be cycling at this time!


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Jul 2017)

Night ride last night (100 miles audax - Dartmoor Ghost) to thoroughly test lighting and a bit more night riding practice. Start 2230. Finish 0720 (but sunrise at 0509). Left front light on full from 0509 and it was still blasting out at 9am (Magicshine clone with 4.4Ahc external battery). My LEL plan envisages ~14 hours of 'sunset/sunrise' riding (and at sleep stops for 23 hours) so I'm thinking that I can run it without a recharge: running on 'low' (circa 30% I estimate) for 2/3rds the time.


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Jul 2017)

Design for officially approved LEL 2017 frame/mudguard stickers.

Size: 3cm round, material: gloss vinyl laminate. Same spec as the 2013 stickers which are still going strong.

£1.00 per sticker but I suggest you get 7 for the bargain price of a fiver.

I am volunteering at Innerleithen control and will have some with me but I can post them out after LEL subject to £1.00 P&P.

All profits will go to a charity chosen by Danial Webb (your LEL supremo)


----------



## jiberjaber (14 Jul 2017)

middleagecyclist said:


> Design for officially approved LEL 2017 frame/mudguard stickers.
> 
> Size: 3cm round, material: gloss vinyl laminate. Same spec as the 2013 stickers which are still going strong.
> 
> ...



Great news! Hopefully I can remember to collect some on the way through if I'm still awake enough by then !


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> if able to ride


Good to see your final long DIY went OK, DC. Hope the body recovers well and your 'taper' brings you to the start line with all the boxes ticked.
Any comments on the substantial part of the route you did?


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Any comments on the substantial part of the route you did?



A few:

The bit between Louth and the Humber Bridge is hilly and the official route goes over some nice but unnecessary climbs. I tried the A173 instead on the return trip and that was worse.
Avoid Cambridge - the route goes through the centre and along the River Cam. It's bumpy and likely to be full of students.
Some areas have very few facilities/ shops (before St Ives, around Spalding)
The route itself appears to take the 'nice but hilly' options in many places. That's fine but also challenging.


----------



## iZaP (20 Jul 2017)

Can't wait to start now!!!


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2017)

I've now sorted out my route, which deviates from the official one between Horncastle and Thirsk each way: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/23238900

All now planned, just need to sort out which wheels to use, fit new tyres and brake pads, order extra snacks for my bags and pack everything.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> my route, which deviates from the official one between Horncastle and Thirsk


Assume that your route variation north of Louth is family/friends driven. I considered going via Stamford Bridge and Easingwold to Thirsk and will probably take that way southbound, but I thought it'd be nice to go past Castle Howard going north on Monday morning.
The slight variations from the suggested route that I'm considering taking are:
1) After Shepreth (SW of Cambridge) take Orwell Rd and use BOAT north to just W of Harlton - got to get just a little 'off road' in for an audax.
2) South of Spalding, out of / back to Crowland use the old A1073 (the 'new' A16 takes all the traffic) staying east of R Welland
3) Tempted to go through Boston or otherwise take a more easterly route to cross the Lincolnshire Wolds on the Ruckland road, south of Louth.
4) NW of Thirsk, will keep closer to the R Swale and go via Gt Langton and Scorton.
5) Coming south from Edinburgh I'll take the A7 for a few (~5) km before turning off into N Middleton and thence to B7007. 25% shorter (10 v 13.4).
Mille Pennines proved bike, lighting and load carrying. Gearing reverted to normal for LEL, headset fettled, new mudguards on, new chain and old Brooks to go on shortly. Pub ride last night to compare preparations with 2 other East Devon LEL fellow travellers. All good and like @iZaP , looking forward to it. I'm volunteering/helping on the Friday and Saturday so see you in Loughton.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Assume that your route variation north of Louth is family/friends driven. I considered going via Stamford Bridge and Easingwold to Thirsk and will probably take that way southbound, but I thought it'd be nice to go past Castle Howard going north on Monday morning.
> The slight variations from the suggested route that I'm considering taking are:
> ...
> 2) South of Spalding, out of / back to Crowland use the old A1073 (the 'new' A16 takes all the traffic) staying east of R W



I tried that coming north. It_ is_ a little shorter if you are going straight into Spalding but not if you're heading to the Control. Nice wide road though with a good view. 

The other bit I've forgotten to change, but will just ride it anyway going north, is going via Coningsby through to Horncastle: it's an easier road and goes right under the RAF flightpath at Coningsby.

In terms of route it is simply about removing the unnecessary hills. I rode the stretch between Pocklington and Thirsk in May and it seemed a scenic, if avoidable, stretch. The same applies to the hills between Horncastle through to Pocklington: rather than go the hilly route I thought I'd go via Grimsby  . Overall it's about 5k further with an awful lot less climbing.


----------



## tatr (20 Jul 2017)

I quite enjoy cycling up hills.

Of course, I might change my mind by then...


----------



## PMarkey (21 Jul 2017)

Unnecessary hills are an Audax tradition as is complaining about them  

Paul


----------



## Nebulous (22 Jul 2017)

PMarkey said:


> Unnecessary hills are an Audax tradition as is complaining about them
> 
> Paul



And long-cuts to avoid them? 

Last Audax I did we detoured through a village to avoid a big sweeping bend in the road. Apparently the road through the village was straight, which was better.


----------



## tatr (22 Jul 2017)

Lesson learned from the BCM - if it's shorter but has the same amount of climbing, that means it's _steeper_ 

Mind you I'm planning on taking the alternate route from Brampton to Moffat with the bonus climbing so I'm clearly not good at leaning from my own experience.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jul 2017)

Anyone going the party Friday?


----------



## PpPete (24 Jul 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Anyone going the party Friday?


No chance. Hummers will amost certainly be there and that, in case anyone is unfamiliar with this thoroughly congenial gentleman and Audax legend, is a sure-fire recipe for a hangover that will last at least well into Sunday, if not for the entire duration.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Jul 2017)

tatr said:


> I'm planning on taking the alternate route from Brampton to Moffat with the bonus climbing


But you'll be there early enough (from your 0600 start and 95 hour schedule to do it in daylight. I'm off at 1145 (V35), on a 100 hour schedule and expect to leave Brampton at sunset Monday so I have resigned myself to the Gretna and M74 shadow/parallel route, though I may come off and do the last 20km east of the M74.
Loughton 0 1145 Sunday
St Ives 100 15:35
Spalding 161 18:26
Louth 244 22:38
Pocklington 340 Mon 7:49
Coxwold 392 10:11
Thirsk 407 11:16
Barnard Castle 472 14:43
Alston 523 18:24
Brampton 555 19:51
Moffat 630 8/1/17 Tue 0:16
Edinburgh 709 9:51
Innerleithen 750 13:01
Eskdalemuir 797 15:39
Brampton 860 19:01
Alston 886 21:23
Barnard Castle 943 Wed 0:53
Thirsk 1008 9:50
Coxwold 1019 11:20
Pocklington 1075 13:53
Louth 1172 18:47
Spalding 1256 23:36
St Ives 1317 Thu 8:23
Great Easton 1389 12:09
Loughton 1437 Thu 14:50
time in hand 0:54


YukonBoy said:


> Anyone going the party Friday?


After helping set up at Loughton, I plan to be there (and am in the nearby YH overnight). Hummers will have his hands (etc) full 'introducing' a range of our foreign guests to the various types of English beer (I refer the Honourable Member to an exchange on the subject on Fb (LEL) a month or so ago).


----------



## Brandane (24 Jul 2017)

Just a wee bit of information which might be useful for those looking for the control point in Moffat.
I was having a look through the LEL website and noticed that they have the location of Moffat Academy given at it's old address in Academy Road. Confusingly, Moffat Academy is no longer in Academy Road. It was closed a couple of years ago and a new school opened at Jeff Brown Drive. The post code given on LEL website is the correct one and will take you to the new school (the map on the LEL website also shows the new location).
Any locals will be able to quickly point you in the right direction, but given that some riders will be arriving in the wee small hours, finding a local could be problematic! Good luck to all of you taking on this challenge; I doff my cap to each of you.
Weather and time permitting, I might take a run down the borders one afternoon next week and see if I can spectate at one of the controls, probably either Moffat or Eskdalemuir. I'll be on the engine assisted bicycle though (purely due to time constraints, of course ).


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Jul 2017)

Thank you @Brandane - the LEL signs will be up and I don't think people take much notice of the actual address (at least the road name bit). Perhaps we shall see you at either of those controls, or outside them anyway. I think the 'bulge' can be expected through Moffat mid morning Tuesday and at Eskdalemuir Tuesday evening for 12 hours. Midnight Monday for me at Moffat leaving after sunrise Tuesday, and then Tuesday tea time at Eskdalemuir - at least that's the plan. Tuesday's forecast to be OK in the Scottish Lowlands in the morning, but with rain coming in in the afternoon. Ventusky. Yellow Dawes 531 triple with grey Apidura framebag - CS Dynamo (East Devon) green/white cycle top. V35.


----------



## Brandane (24 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Thank you @Brandane - the LEL signs will be up and I don't think people take much notice of the actual address (at least the road name bit). Perhaps we shall see you at either of those controls, or outside them anyway. I think the 'bulge' can be expected through Moffat mid morning Tuesday and at Eskdalemuir Tuesday evening for 12 hours. Midnight Monday for me at Moffat leaving after sunrise Tuesday, and then Tuesday tea time at Eskdalemuir - at least that's the plan. Tuesday's forecast to be OK in the Scottish Lowlands in the morning, but with rain coming in in the afternoon. Ventusky. Yellow Dawes 531 triple with grey Apidura framebag - CS Dynamo (East Devon) green/white cycle top. V35.


Good luck, @Ajax Bay . If I manage down, I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> route between Thirsk and Horncastle


That's a long way left flanking. Since your route spends time on the A158 I'm surprised you don't just bang up the Louth Road out of Hornchurch (A153) all the way. And the latter is marked as 'scenic' in my atlas. Well after sunset for me, though, but hopefully the rain will have blown through.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> That's a long way left flanking. Since your route spends time on the A158 I'm surprised you don't just bang up the Louth Road out of Hornchurch (A153) all the way. And the latter is marked as 'scenic' in my atlas. Well after sunset for me, though, but hopefully the rain will have blown through.



I tried that on my practice route a couple of weeks ago. The road was just too busy with some nastily steep climbs. Hopefully the alternative, which is parallel to the official route, will be flatter.

The reason for a flatter route is health-related: I can't stress the hip too much or it'll go. That's why I'm also going the long way round to the Humber Bridge and the flat, but shorter, route to Thirsk.

Overall my route seems about 10k longer than the official one, but has about 1000m less climbing.

Planned times on a 92-hour schedule are:

Loughton 0 10:30 Sunday
St Ives 100 14:50
Spalding 161 18:00
Louth 244 22:30
Pocklington 340 Mon 03:20
Coxwold 392 N/A
Thirsk 407 07:22
Barnard Castle 472 11:45
Alston 523 N/A
Brampton 555 16:00 and sleep!
Moffat 630 8/1/17 Tue 02:40
Edinburgh 709 07:10
Innerleithen 750 10:00
Eskdalemuir 797 13:00
Brampton 860 16:10
Alston 886 N/A
Barnard Castle 943 21:00
Thirsk 1008 Wed 01:20 and some more sleep!
Coxwold 1019 N/A
Pocklington 1075 10:45
Louth 1172 16:15
Spalding 1256 21:00
St Ives 1317 Thu 01:00
Great Easton 1389 06:40
Loughton 1437 09:30
time in hand 24:24


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> The reason for a flatter route is health-related


Entirely understand. I hold no candle for the suggested route, particularly, and will look for alternatives (eg N before Barrington).
Some suggestion that there are road diversions where we cross the A1(M) at J56/Barton Park services. Know any more about that? Going up to Barton village and crossing to Aldborough St John will cost only a mile (bridge across A1).
That's an ambitious schedule, facilitated by only 2 sleep stops: 6 hours then 7. My 'time in hand' is from a 100 hour schedule (ie averaging 14.37kph).


Turdus philomelos said:


> will I be able to dot watch like the Indipac?


Go to the LEL site and there's tracking - not active till riders start checking drop bags in on Friday. We are 'swiping' in and out of controls which will provide the data.


tatr said:


> I'm not wedded to a fixed plan though because headwinds in the fens could change everything.





tatr said:


> This is my optimistic plan - based on good weather and no head wind.


Tail winds for the first day, if a little damp, from your 0615 start.


Nebulous said:


> I'm now not sure whether to make an earlier stop or crack on for the first night.





PpPete said:


> Just don't take it too seriously like .... er ..... this





fatjel said:


> I still have no plan except starting at 11.45





Redlight said:


> My "plan": Cycle to Edinburgh. Several hours sleep in the nearby Travelodge. Cycle back,


Would others, including @iZaP, care to share/update their plans (and start times)? [Or should I go and get the bag packed instead of wasting time on Cycle Chat?]


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Entirely understand. I hold no candle for the suggested route, particularly, and will look for alternatives (eg N before Barrington).
> Some suggestion that there are road diversions where we cross the A1(M) at J56/Barton Park services. Know any more about that? Going up to Barton village and crossing to Aldborough St John will cost only a mile (bridge across A1).
> That's an ambitious schedule, facilitated by only 2 sleep stops: 6 hours then 7. My 'time in hand' is from a 100 hour schedule (ie averaging 14.37kph)



Agreed it's ambitious; I rode a <69 hour PBP on one short sleep stop and this time I've added another. Hopefully that'll be enough.

For diversions the LEL FB page shows the test rider finding some this week in that area. Sometimes it's possible to get through but they appear to be concerned about 1500 riders.

North of Thirsk is new to me, although I've ridden around Alston before. No clue about routes and I was recovering from a pile of broken bones last year so didn't get to test-ride around that area unfortunately which was the plan.


----------



## tatr (25 Jul 2017)

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and install mudguards. Damnit.

I've updated the planning spreadsheet to:
- Make the distances in line with the offical GPX files (they might change again thanks to diversions, but not by much).
- Add a second tab which generates a couple of different top-tube labels.

The top tube labels are designed to be printed out and stuck to your TT under some clear waterproof tape. It's aligned to the official GPX files and shows destination, total distance at the end of the GPX segment, total climb, planned arrival and departure time, and control closing time. For intermediate controls it shows how far they are into a GPX segment.

There are a couple of things you might need to change to make it work for you:
- Start time on the first tab.
- Min speed (which should be 12.385 kph for 116 hour riders - 5 s.f required to make it reasonably accurate).
- Highlighting on the TT tab for planned long stops is manual.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2017)

@tatr - the TT labels look interesting but are too complicated for me. I'll just have the original schedule on a clipboard.


----------



## fatjel (25 Jul 2017)

The plan as of now is to have a really easy Sunday.
Get to Louth and have 4-5 hours kip
Early start Monday steady ride to Brampton another 4-5 hours kip
Early start Tuesday should see us in Edinburgh early afternoon
Return to Loughton stopping when and if necessary
I'm not aiming for a fast time 115 hours 59 minutes would be just fine


----------



## tatr (25 Jul 2017)

My mental loop on rides tends to be:
- How far have I come?
- How much further to go?
- How long is it going to take at 20kph?
- Can I keep to a 20kph average if I stop for a pint?
- How much climbing have I done?
- How much is left?
- Why am I doing this again?
- Repeat.

The labels are designed to answer all of these questions without complicated mental calculations


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2017)

@tatr - you've missed the key question I ask myself ... "where am I?"


----------



## fatjel (25 Jul 2017)

Why am I doing this again ? 
Good question @tatr


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> For diversions


RwGPS plotted diversion
N6
0.1 1st R [@ LH bend] (MIDDLETON TYAS) 36.3
2.7 MIDDLETON TYAS, R (Croft, Piercebridge) 39.0
Note — diversion from original route
0.2 R @ T (Moulton, Croft) 39.2
In Barton !CAUTION! FORD / WATER-CROSSING
4.2 L @ T by The Half Moon Silver Street 43.4
S3
0.4 2nd exit @ O [under A1(M)] (Barton) 22.6
Note — diversion from original route
1.5 BARTON, R by The Half Moon Marygate 24.1
In Barton !CAUTION! FORD / WATER CROSSING
4.1 MIDDLETON TYAS, L (MOULTON) [one way street] 28.2


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2017)

RwGPS plotted diversion


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Some suggestion that there are road diversions where we cross the A1(M) at J56/Barton Park services. Know any more about that? Going up to Barton village and crossing to Aldborough St John will cost only a mile (bridge across A1).



Diversion route hack (for @DCLane ) a km shorter and 40m less climb! Avoids A1(M) junction roundabout and uses B6275 north for a mile, before cutting W through AStJ.


----------



## iLB (25 Jul 2017)

tatr said:


> I think I'm going to bite the bullet and install mudguards. Damnit.



I'm approaching the same conclusion... What will you go for ?


----------



## tatr (25 Jul 2017)

I've got a set of PDW metal fenders ready to go for my audax bike.

Packing mostly done. Basically carrying emergency gear and making the best use of drop bags.

Still need to tape spare spokes to my frame and pack a spare mech hangar... and zip ties and electrical tape... maybe I need a bigger bag


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jul 2017)

SKS chromoplastic fitted last week. It'll take longer than you think, remember, though if I was fitting my raceblades it'd be a few minutes only. By the way, I'd say the majority on Mille Pennines didn't have mudguards fitted, and we had rain/drizzle about 20% of the time (as forecast). But less trains.


----------



## tatr (25 Jul 2017)

Spare spd cleats and bolts too. At this rate I'm going to be carrying enough parts to build a new bike.


----------



## Trickedem (25 Jul 2017)

I've been thinking about packing and I've ordered some new clothes and things.
I'm starting at 12.15, rider number X4
My plan is too see how tired I am at Louth, then maybe get 2-3 hours. I will then push on to Brampton, but may stop at Alston depending on timings for another sleep. On Tuesday I hope to get back to Brampton for another sleep. Wednesday back to Pocklington, then Thursday push on home. My sleeps will be governed mainly by how much time I have in hand. See you on the road. I am on a Titanium Van Nicholas, with a single Orlieb pannier.


----------



## jiberjaber (26 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Diversion route hack (for @DCLane ) a km shorter and 40m less climb! Avoids A1(M) junction roundabout and uses B6275 north for a mile, before cutting W through AStJ.



I would urge caution if you do use Doctors lane. There is a tight right hand bend @8.4km with a tendency to be flooded, underneath the flooding is gravel and large potholes. The holes were so large earlier this year that it was diverted round via the Melsonby then to Barton on the Yorkshire Gallop audax. People who did use it had to walk through it! 

On the Southbound, you will get a great view across the Vale of York (subject to weather of course!) as you descend from Melsonby.


----------



## iLB (26 Jul 2017)

So this is actually happening then.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Jul 2017)

jiberjaber said:


> I would urge caution if you do use Doctors lane. There is a tight right hand bend @8.4km with a tendency to be flooded, underneath the flooding is gravel and large potholes. The holes were so large earlier this year that it was diverted round via the Melsonby then to Barton on the Yorkshire Gallop audax. People who did use it had to walk through it!
> 
> On the Southbound, you will get a great view across the Vale of York (subject to weather of course!) as you descend from Melsonby.



Ah, Melsonby, scene of the post mistress murder, involving thieving, infidelity, and an attempted cover-up.

In short, it was like a real life episode of Midsomer Murders.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-13115705


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jul 2017)

jiberjaber said:


> urge caution if you do use Doctors lane. There is a tight right hand bend @8.4km with a tendency to be flooded, underneath the flooding is gravel and large potholes.


Thanks for the warning. It is not flooded at the moment, I'm told (barman at The Stanwick public house in AStJ) but by lunchtime Monday; who knows?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2017)

P.S. It's not 116 hours 40 mins any more, hope you've updated all your TT tapes and spreadsheets.


----------



## Nebulous (26 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Would others, including @iZaP, care to share/update their plans (and start times)? [Or should I go and get the bag packed instead of wasting time on Cycle Chat?]



14:30 start - GG12, I would rather have been earlier but am determined not to fixate on it. This is so far beyond anything I've done before that any planning has to be a total stab in the dark. Very roughly hoping for, Louth first and fourth night, Brampton second and third. Hopefully finishing late Thursday or early Friday with 8-10 hours in hand.


----------



## iLB (27 Jul 2017)

Does anyone know what happens at the final control, is there space to sleep ?


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jul 2017)

Yes there is limited space to sleep there according to the website. I'm taking a tent as I don't think the 'beds' will be for more than a few hours. Guess it depends when you finish, in more ways than one.
*London*
*Northbound: *0 km
*Southbound: *1441 km
*Mandatory: *Yes
*Bag Drops: *No
*Bed Capacity: *50

http://www.davenantschool.co.uk

Limited beds available at the finish.
There will be no beds available at the start.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jul 2017)

Brandane said:


> they have the location of Moffat Academy given at it's old address in Academy Road. Confusingly, Moffat Academy is no longer in Academy Road. It was closed a couple of years ago and a new school opened at Jeff Brown Drive


I sent Phil W an e-mail and it has been amended - thank you.


----------



## tatr (27 Jul 2017)

Trickedem said:


> My plan is too see how tired I am at Louth, then maybe get 2-3 hours. I will then push on to Brampton, but may stop at Alston depending on timings for another sleep. On Tuesday I hope to get back to Brampton for another sleep. Wednesday back to Pocklington, then Thursday push on home.



Looks like a good schedule! 240k, 314k, 305k, 220k, 360k.

That last day will be long and hard, possibly chasing the time limit, though.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jul 2017)

fatjel said:


> I'm not aiming for a fast time 115 hours 59 minutes would be just fine


Actually, with the diversion at Middleton Tyas, 116 hours, 64 minutes would be OK too.


tatr said:


> That last day will be long and hard, possibly chasing the time limit, though.


If @Trickedem has 360km (Pocklington) to go at 0500 Thu, a 1215 start means you have till 0820 Fri to finish.13kph average will get the rider there, or 15kph with a 3 hour kip at St Ives (say). Entirely doable, even with a headwind.


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Jul 2017)

The LEL 2017 sticker alongside the 2013 version. I have now taken delivery and will have them at Innerleithen control. £5.00 for 7 or £1.00 per sticker CASH ONLY with all profits to RoadPeace. Don't worry if you forget or don't have time at the control as they are available in the LEL shop with an additional cost for PayPal and P&P.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jul 2017)

See you at Innerleithen then: 1309 on Tuesday


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Jul 2017)

I am working 02:00hr till 10:00hr and then 21:00hr till 04:00hr (wed) so if you could plan accordingly it would be most appreciated.


----------



## tatr (27 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> See you at Innerleithen then: 1309 on Tuesday



Planned to the minute I see


----------



## Trickedem (27 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Actually, with the diversion at Middleton Tyas, 116 hours, 64 minutes would be OK too.
> 
> If @Trickedem has 360km (Pocklington) to go at 0500 Thu, a 1215 start means you have till 0820 Fri to finish.13kph average will get the rider there, or 15kph with a 3 hour kip at St Ives (say). Entirely doable, even with a headwind.


This was based on my approach last time. Did Pocklington to Loughton in about 24 hours and got home with 3 hours to spare.
I am expecting to be fairly close to the line a few times.


----------



## iZaP (27 Jul 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Would others, including @iZaP, care to share/update their plans (and start times)? [Or should I go and get the bag packed instead of wasting time on Cycle Chat?]



I am starting at 3PM - number: II35 - no real plan really, I'll push till Pocklington and might have a nap there or might just continue to Thirsk. 

I'll be riding this bike! hopefully I'll meet some of the people who I rode with before!


----------



## fatjel (27 Jul 2017)

Just packed the bike,
Normal stuff for a 300 
plus waterproofs, spare gloves ,socks, pants ,shorts batteries and jersey
Ain't arf heavy


----------



## tatr (29 Jul 2017)

On my way to registration now. Loughton appears to be the world's worst planned car park so I'm walking.

Lots of heavily loaded bikes around


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2017)

tatr said:


> On my way to registration now. Loughton appears to be the world's worst planned car park so I'm walking.
> 
> Lots of heavily loaded bikes around




Best of British luck to ya and God speed.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jul 2017)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jul 2017)

tatr said:


> On my way to registration now. Loughton appears to be the world's worst planned car park



I expect lots of other registering cyclists are thinking the same down the road at the ExCel.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jul 2017)

Registered and bumped straight into two riders I know well.

Q40 is all set to go ...


----------



## tatr (29 Jul 2017)

Decided I would fit my mudguards.

Discovered the tiny screwdriver required is not in the bag marked "everything required to fit mudguards."

Am now cautionary tale.


----------



## fatjel (29 Jul 2017)

Registered this morning. All set for tomorrow now.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Jul 2017)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tatr (30 Jul 2017)

I was woken up by the really heavy rain at 2am, which motivated me to find the screwdriver. Mudguards now fitted. 4 day heatwave incoming :-)


----------



## iZaP (30 Jul 2017)

All good to go! I am not starting till 3pm but got up at 5am today!


----------



## Trickedem (30 Jul 2017)

Registration went very well, after a lift with my friend Bob. We picked up Ulrich a German randonneur who was making his way to Loughton via NCR1 after spotting him struggling with his satnav. I suspect he'd never have got there!

My prep last night was a big bowl of pasta and a few pints of real ale, before a relatively early night.
Woke up in the middle of the night after a bad dream involving stolen bike bag. Could really have done with my longest sleep ever, but it wasn't to be as I struggled to get back to sleep and worried about all sorts of inconsequential things.
I'm off to Loughton on the train at 9.30 this morning. Departure is 12.15, and my rider number is X4.
We have a team of six named 'Don't tell him Pike', 3 Brits and 3 Germans. Not sure how long we'll stay together, but it should be fun.


----------



## Nebulous (30 Jul 2017)

Registered yesterday. Very well organised set-up. Huge credit to all the volunteers. A great deal of patience must be needed to keep telling people, who dont want to, to take off theircycling shoes.


----------



## mark c (30 Jul 2017)

Just seen that the First riders are at St Ives !! Thats going some.


----------



## tatr (30 Jul 2017)

3:15 to Start Ives for group C. Overhauled a few A wave riders.

Going to drop off the back and slow down now I have some time in hand.


----------



## tatr (30 Jul 2017)

On my own to Spalding spinning gently on the aerobars to save my knee.

Still making up time on the schedule because they stole all the flat from the rest of the UK and stored it here.


----------



## tatr (30 Jul 2017)

There's an E wave rider at Spalding already!


----------



## Brandane (30 Jul 2017)

So; what numbers do we have for following on the tracker?
@Trickedem is X4 (and now I know where his forum name came from!).
@iZaP is II35.
@Nebulous is GG12.
@Ajax Bay is V35.


----------



## tatr (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> They have all gone. It is like seeing your kids off to big school.



They'll come back - uglier and smellier, and ready to eat all the food in the place :-D


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> One even put in a beer order.


That @AKA Bob Or @jiberjaber?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jul 2017)

I am unable to volunteer this year, but that didn't stop me fitting a quick snoop around the Barnard Castle control into my busy schedule.

All appeared to be running smoothly, helped by having the posh school's caterers - the kitchen was the centre of some organised chaos last time when we were running it.

I'm told the school's catering manager is ex-army, and he remarked he routinely feeds 1,100 hungry schoolchildren in an hour, so the prospect of a few hundred cyclists at a time doesn't faze him.

I had a few words with @User10119, who was on brevet card stamping duty.

She worked ludicrously hard in the kitchen last time, so if anyone deserves a more relaxed volunteering experience, she does.

On the subject of food, apparently there have been some shortages at controls further south, which has led to some swift restocking to prepare for the homeward bound riders.

I also had a few words with some of the riders, including one who was returning to the control having forgotten his helmet.

Perhaps inevitably, he didn't remember it until he'd already done the draggy ciimb through Barnard Castle.

The Dutch guy who was the fastest last time is riding again.

I was told he's already left Edinburgh.

The first to arrive at Barney - 475km - did so at about 10pm last night.

Steady trickle arriving when I left the control about noon, with a bulge expected mid-afternoon.

Here's a pic of the bike park:


----------



## tatr (31 Jul 2017)

Have just left Brampton heading for the 'scenic' route to Moffat as I'm ahead of schedule and the weather is good.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

tatr said:


> Have just left Brampton heading for the 'scenic' route to Moffat as I'm ahead of schedule and the weather is good.




Going great guns....keep on rollin'


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

@arallsopp updates


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

From @iLB 's


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

@AKA Bob & @redfalo


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jul 2017)

The fast Dutchman to whom I referred to earlier - Anco de Jong - is at Brampton on the way back.

He's rider A10 if anyone wants to check the tracker.

https://londonedinburghlondon.com/tracking-rider/


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

From @redfalo


----------



## mark c (31 Jul 2017)

Amazing progress from Anco De Jong and Jasmine Sabine !


----------



## tatr (31 Jul 2017)

Got a little sunburned on the run into Moffat!

The scenic route was 100% worth the effort. Almost car free and stunning.

The huge pot holes and gravel in the road add an almost cyclo-cross feel to proceedings.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)




----------



## Ian193 (31 Jul 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The fast Dutchman to whom I referred to earlier - Anco de Jong - is at Brampton on the way back.
> 
> He's rider A10 if anyone wants to check the tracker.
> 
> https://londonedinburghlondon.com/tracking-rider/




Trackers not working anymore I'm trying to follow a friends progress I know she was at Brampton having a kip number FF11 Gina Clere


----------



## fatjel (31 Jul 2017)

Lucky Olaf, 
Spalding 9pm ish ... food run out no coffee
Louth 2.30 am ish food run out and nowhere to sleep
And when I say nowhere to sleep . There was folk sleeping on the floor
Under tables on the stairs we couldn't even find any floor to sleep on


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jul 2017)

Ian193 said:


> Trackers not working anymore I'm trying to follow a friends progress I know she was at Brampton having a kip number FF11 Gina Clere



The tracker seems to be working now, Anco arrived at Barnard Castle an hour ago and Gina is showing as having left Brampton a bit more than an hour ago.

I remember seeing Anco arrive at Barnard Castle for the second time in 2013, and I think it was closer to midnight.

This leads me to wonder if he's aiming for an even faster time.


----------



## Trickedem (31 Jul 2017)

I've had to retire.
It was all going rather splendidly. Got to Spalding with plenty of time in hand and met up with my long term Audax riding partner Bob. We rode off into the sunset and made great progress until the hills started then got split up. I was desparetely tired and had a little incident where I found myself cycling in a grass verge and only just woke up in time to avoid a crash (not good!) When I got to Louth there were no sleep places available, so I laid on a hard floor for about 2 hours, with very little sleep. 

The catering was running out when I woke, but I got some food, only to have it cleared away whilst I went to the loo and by this time their was nothing left! Never mind, this is the reality of trying to cater for unpredictable people, who decide to go one step further because if good conditions. 

Fortunately I had some extra food, so not really a problem, particularly as just eating something can be a challenge for me. After 30 mins on the road the dozies were kicking in, so I had a 30 minute nap in one of Lincolnshire's finest bus shelters. This was whole section was very hilly and my knees were really strarting to protest, but it was a glorious morning and the world was good. I had hoped to have some food at the Humber Bridge visitor centre, but it was too early, so I pushed on to Market Weighton where I found a great cafe that did a full English including coffee for just £5. Welcome.to Yorkshire.
After some more breakfast at Pocklington I decided to avoid the Howardian Hills and do the unofficial alternative via Easingwold, which is much flatter, but involves a 10 mile stretch on the A19, which is a nightmare. It is a single carriageway road that seems to attract the worst of Yorkshire's drivers. After multiple close passes, caused by impatient drivers it wasn't difficult to understand why the official route avoids it. However after surviving this along with a biblical downpour I arrived in Thirsk. I still had plenty of time in hand, but the pain in my knees was getting worse. In my years of cycling I've never experienced this and I was really worried that ploughing on could lead to longer term problems, so reluctantly I decided to call it a day after 400km. 
I've booked in to a Premier Inn and had a great meal and will have a proper sleep before heading home on the train tomorrow. As I have a week's leave booked I've volunteered to help on Thursday and Friday, so will hopefully be able to greet some of our successful CC riders.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

Sorry to hear that Tim. Great effort though mate. And we need you fit for our French tour..so look after those knees.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jul 2017)

Trickedem said:


> I've had to retire.


Hard luck Tim. Sounds like you had no choice though.


----------



## middleagecyclist (31 Jul 2017)

Trickedem said:


> I've had to retire...


Sensible decision. Bad leg/knee stops ride. I know the feeling. Enjoy the volunteering


----------



## User10119 (1 Aug 2017)

Just clocked off after a long shift, about to attempt sleep which of successful will be the first since Saturday night....

Quite smug to have stamped J Spooner's card northwards and A10's southward


----------



## fatjel (1 Aug 2017)

Sad to her that Tim.
I have retired too in much the same circumstances ..
Those hills just before Louth are mean especially so as the fens are so easy..
My left knee was hurting as I climbed which is a new and unwelcome feeling
Arrived at Louth around 2.30 am after 24 hours awake and hardly anything to eat
Nothing much left to eat there which was pretty demoralizing
Spent a half hour trying and failing to sleep sitting in a corner on the floor
Found a seat at a table and spent the next few hours chatting to the lovely people who came and went.
6.30 am monday we decided to push on to Pockington tho if Louth had a train station we might have packed there
Found a spar not far out of Louth and sat on the pavement with some new cycling buddies and ate a hot sausage roll
Food has rarely tasted so good
Got to Caistor and found a bacon roll stall at the side of the road
By now we were getting edgy on time , riding too slowly and not feeling much love for audaxing
A perhaps too quick decision and we diverted to Market Rasen and a train home
8 hours sleep and a chinese and I feel like new
Have lots of good memories of the people I met and the cycling
Some major disapointment that I quit after only 280k ,

I have learnt much tho..
It turned into a food and drink hunt rather than a bike ride which could so easily have been avoided
I should have slept when I was too tired not waited for the promise of a warm comfy bed
I don't blame the organisers , they have an impossible task to feed and house 1500 of the most unpredictable folk
I had entirely the wrong attitude and packed the wrong stuff, entirely my own fault
Normally the first bit of research when planning a ride is where to get food and drink
Next time I'll be ready.

Some fun memories of people I met and bikes
People clapping and cheering us on from the roadside
The ever helpful and hardworking volunteers 
The train home was good too
I'm publictransportphobic and couldn't believe how helpful virgin and eastern staff are
Cycling from kings cross station to charring cross was a blast too

Its 5 am and I'm going for a ride on my bike now


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)

Sorry to hear that @fatjel but bloody well done for the attempt. 

The lack of food at controls is not good to hear.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Aug 2017)

The organisers knew about the Lincolnshire and Yorkshire controls being mobbed on the first night, not least because it happened last time.

I know they planned to avoid a repetition, so they will be doubly frustrated it seems to have happened again.

One problem is ever increasing numbers.

It may have been fairly easy to upgrade the control facilities to cope with the same number who rode in 2013, but there are more riders this time which puts you back into uncharted territory.


----------



## monstadog (1 Aug 2017)

The hills before Louth got me too. My lower back was aching a but after the long flat stuff, but would have been fine, i punctured in middle of nowhere at just after midnight and crouching at side of the road fixing it something went in my back properly , and riding the hills to Louth really really hurt.
After no sleep and two croissants and a pile of jam :-) I left Louth at about 3:00 hoping to ride my back out, but it was all uphill to the bridge, so by the time I got there i was slow and walking anything above about 5% gradient. I took the hard decision to pack and caught the train home. Ill be back next time though!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2017)

Edinbruuuup.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Aug 2017)

Anco may not be leading what isn't, of course, a race.

He is at Louth, while an Austrian, Gerd Ebner, has already left.

Seems to me both are well on course to beat 2013's 'winning' time of 65hrs 35mins.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## fatjel (1 Aug 2017)

@monstadog My every sympathy ..


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## Milkfloat (1 Aug 2017)

Dumb question - should the cards not have had a stamp at Loughton when the maniacs started?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Dumb question - should the cards not have had a stamp at Loughton when the maniacs started?




A lot of Audax don't stamp the start time as you usually leave at the same time.

For LEL, participants had specific start times.


----------



## monstadog (1 Aug 2017)

fatjel said:


> @monstadog My every sympathy ..




likewise! I managed two croissants and jam at Louth, and bought the last two SIS bars, but was starving by Barton. Jusdging by the crowd of cyclists outside the first shop in Barton I wasnt the only one! My backs on the mend now I've stopped doing big hills! might have a flattish ride out to Pocklington tomorrow to give some encouragement.


----------



## Browser (1 Aug 2017)

HI, my name's Browser and I'm a dullard! I was walking my dog 'round the Snowdon Field in Crowland, South Lincs (where I abide) on Sunday evening and saw a large number of very well-equipped Audaxy-looking types going past. 'Oho' thinks Mr Swift here, 'there's something serious going on here, this is noe TDF-wannabe weekend warrior Sportive, this looks far more serious'. Perceptive ain't I?  In my defence, I haven't been on CC for quite some time, and have spent even less time looking at the LEL, crap defence I know but there we are.
In short, I know you'll be coming though this way again soon, and whilst I'd love to throw open the house to all and sundry shpulethey need a break I can't see Mrs Browser being as keen, especially as we're prepping to go on holiday on Friday. However, if anyone's in dire need of a quick mechanical fettle or a karzi stop, please PM me and I'll endeavour to take note and respond so you can come round for a quick bash 'n spanner or use of the, ahem, 'facilities' 
I shall now retreat to my monks cell and learn by heart the pages of Cyclecraft as penance.............................

*Mod note:* Personal details removed to protect Browser's privacy since this forum is open to all. If you want to take up the offer *please PM or click on the report button* and ask the moderators for the details.

Browser note: Thanks for saving me from my own stupidity mods, I tend to forget some eejits only join forums to lurk and troll.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear that Tim. Great effort though mate. And we need you fit for our French tour..so look after those knees.


I did think of that! ibuprofen, beer and sleep has helped tremendously.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2017)

monstadog said:


> After no sleep and two croissants and a *pile *of jam :-) I left Louth at about 3:00 hoping to ride my back out, but it was all uphill to the bridge, so by the time I got there i was slow and walking anything above about 5% gradient. I took the hard decision to pack and caught the train home. Ill be back next time though!


Now I know why there wasn't any jam for my croissant!
Hope you are on the mend and back on the bike soon


----------



## tatr (1 Aug 2017)

I lost an hour between Edinburgh and the next control due to the cold.

Got back to Brampton at 1 just in time to see the last purple setting out North.

Heading south at a good enough pace and have enough ibuprofen to get to at least Louth.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Aug 2017)

Anco left St Ives - 100km to go - more than two hours ago.

I reckon he's on course to be beat his 2013 time by two or three hours.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## srw (1 Aug 2017)

@redfalo, @Michael Adu and @AKA Bob all reporting good progress over on a different social media site, cheered on by @mmmmartin. Who is being bitten by midges.


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2017)

And I forgot @jiberjaber! Also going well, with the Alpaca formerly known as the alpaca with no name.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Aug 2017)

Tracker currently down, but it's reported elsewhere Anco de Jong arrived at Loughton at 20.43pm.

If his start time is deemed to be 5am Sunday, that gives an elapsed time of 63hrs 43mins.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2017)

Tracker is getting hammered with requests apparently. It has been taken down for a more permanent fix


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Aug 2017)

Great to see @tubbycyclist at Innerleithen control earlier. He was looking good.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Aug 2017)

Cold and tired riders arriving at Innerleithen control. No cases of hypothermia yet but a few deciding to DNF...


----------



## tatr (2 Aug 2017)

Had to stop at Thirsk for a nap and now Ive woken up I can't stop shivering :-( still have 3.5h in hand (100hr schedule) so eating something warm and seeing if that helps.


----------



## monstadog (2 Aug 2017)

I'm just off to catch the train to retrieve my car from Loughton! might see if I can pick up a little something on the way for the volunteers, who do a smashing job, and make it all possible!


----------



## mcshroom (2 Aug 2017)

I've just had to persuade a wheel back into shape after one rider rode onto our gatepost at Thirsk!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## tatr (2 Aug 2017)

Pocklington to Louth is truly miserable.. soul destroying.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)

tatr said:


> Pocklington to Louth is truly miserable.. soul destroying.




In what way?


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Aug 2017)

tatr said:


> Pocklington to Louth is truly miserable.. soul destroying.



That stretch is known to be grim, particularly if there's a nagging wind.

On the plus side, you presumably have time in hand.


----------



## iZaP (2 Aug 2017)

Just leaving Bernard castle now, hard work this is!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## tatr (2 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> In what way?



The wind has picked up, so I'm having to pedal down hills.

Combined with low power, I'll soon eat up all my time in hand :-(

I think I can still finish inside 116 hours but no medal for me. Still going to bloody well try, though.


----------



## mickle (2 Aug 2017)

My mate Paul doing it this year on a fixed wheel! Nutter.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)

tatr said:


> The wind has picked up, so I'm having to pedal down hills.
> 
> Combined with low power, I'll soon eat up all my time in hand :-(
> 
> I think I can still finish inside 116 hours but no medal for me. Still going to bloody well try, though.




Okey doke.

Kepp it up matey... keep trying, keep the pedals turning.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## Milkfloat (2 Aug 2017)

I love the craziness of people having the amazing ability to push their bodies and minds so much (huge respect to every one of you) - but not be able to sort simple mechanicals. I always imagined that the likes of LEL and PBP required years of skills and preparation with massive bush craft and bush mechanic skills in the blood. It is great to see regular extraordinary people doing it.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## Pale Rider (2 Aug 2017)

Official portraits of finishers on this link.

The first one is the first rider home, Anco de Jong.

http://www.charlottebarnes.co.uk/LEL


----------



## monstadog (2 Aug 2017)

Charlotte does take a good picture!


----------



## toontra (2 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The first one is the first rider home, Anco de Jong.



He was first in 2013 and looked surprisingly fresh at he finish!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## mark c (2 Aug 2017)

The weather for tommorrow Ely (Spalding - St Ives) is not looking good as far as the wind goes :-( Its going to really to make the end game even tougher.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Aug 2017)

And here's the man himself - presumably thinking about his next cuppa - as he homes in on Loughton.

https://www.facebook.com/search/posts/?q=lel 2017


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2017)

Facebook reports that CC riders still going strong, and finding friendly faces at various controls.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Michael is DNF .


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Michael is DNF .


Oh no. That is a shame.


User said:


> Really?


They haven't got to Loughton yet...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)




----------



## Browser (3 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 365844


Sorry I missed you coming through Crowland Andy, I was asleep..........


----------



## Nebulous (3 Aug 2017)

I bailed yesterday at Brampton on the way back. Enjoyed it, hated it, fought it and having reached Edinburgh I thought I was on my way to making it. Between Innerleithen and Eskdalemuir on an uphill start late at night with overshoes on I missed my clip-in, my front wheel went in a ditch, I fell forward and landed on my handlebars with my chest. I knew it was bad right away, but continued to Eskdalemuir which was full of wet and miserable people with no beds. I then limped from there to Brampton, ate, showered slept a couple of hours and then scratched, still with an hour in hand. I got a train back to London, sure I have broken rib(s) I don't think I had any option, as I was just about to hit a hilly bit and I wouldn't have been able to push through it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

@Nebulous the like is for your gallant attempt not for the misfortune. 
Well done for getting as far as you did. Chapeau


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

@AKA Bob 's major mechanical


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

Both @arallsopp & @iLB 's have finished.
Great going chaps.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

Well done @arallsopp
Awesome work.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Aug 2017)

Nebulous said:


> I bailed yesterday at Brampton on the way back. Enjoyed it, hated it, fought it and having reached Edinburgh I thought I was on my way to making it. Between Innerleithen and Eskdalemuir on an uphill start late at night with overshoes on I missed my clip-in, my front wheel went in a ditch, I fell forward and landed on my handlebars with my chest. I knew it was bad right away, but continued to Eskdalemuir which was full of wet and miserable people with no beds. I then limped from there to Brampton, ate, showered slept a couple of hours and then scratched, still with an hour in hand. I got a train back to London, sure I have broken rib(s) I don't think I had any option, as I was just about to hit a hilly bit and I wouldn't have been able to push through it.


Hell's teeth, that sounds rather like type 2 fun. Hope you're mended soonest.


----------



## Ian193 (3 Aug 2017)

My friend Gina finished at 1415 today 96 hours after leaving Loughton she was back again


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Aug 2017)

My favourite rider interaction at Innerleithen. Cyclist whose first language is not English approaches serving hatch. "Hello sir. What can I get you?" I say gesturing to the savoury and sweet delights layed out on display before him. "Muffins." he says patting his head. I point out the blueberry muffins before him and ask "...would you like anything else?". "Muffins" he says with more urgency. Perplexed I explain these are the only muffins we have but add there is some caramel shortbread and chocolate brownies if he prefers. "MUFFINS." he says with exasperation, now holding both his ears. Turns out he wanted ear muffs. I gave him some plastic gloves which he fashioned round his ears. He might have been better with the muffins.


----------



## Nebulous (3 Aug 2017)

middleagecyclist said:


> My favourite rider interaction at Innerleithen. Cyclist whose first language is not English approaches serving hatch. "Hello sir. What can I get you?" I say gesturing to the savoury and sweet delights layed out on display before him. "Muffins." he says patting his head. I point out the blueberry muffins before him and ask "...would you like anything else?". "Muffins" he says with more urgency. Perplexed I explain these are the only muffins we have but add there is some caramel shortbread and chocolate brownies if he prefers. "MUFFINS." he says with exasperation, now holding both his ears. Turns out he wanted ear muffs. I gave him some plastic gloves which he fashioned round his ears. He might have been better with the muffins.



My favourite interaction as a cyclist. Not sure if I want to say this, because the volunteers and staff have been great. However there was a short lull in the serving of food, as they had ran out. A short orderly queue had formed and some more food was found. A person not in the queue came over and beckoned to the person serving, who moved aside to speak to him. I only heard her side of the conversation - but imagine a still game accent. "You're whit?? A vegan is it, oh I don't think we have anything for you." She then went and spoke to someone else and quickly found him a meal.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Aug 2017)

Food has been a problem. Apparently the riders ate Louth and Spalding out of food including the stuff that was supposed to be for the way back so they had to re-stock, and Pocklington were getting worried then as well. I had a late night Tesco run from Thirsk when we weren't sure we had quite enough to tide us over (we did - Stefan our chef was amazing and his planning was almost spot on).

I think running back into the control with 50 bananas singing the Banana Splits theme tune rather confused the Indian riders that were in the canteen


----------



## arallsopp (3 Aug 2017)

My hero of the week. A man to pick you up when you're down, give you shelter when the wind attacks, always with an ear for your fears, but a steadfast faith that things can be helped. 

500 miles on the front. 

http://www.charlottebarnes.co.uk/lel2017hardriders/h9212ac2e


----------



## Nebulous (3 Aug 2017)

mcshroom said:


> Food has been a problem. Apparently the riders ate Louth and Spalding out of food including the stuff that was supposed to be for the way back so they had to re-stock, and Pocklington were getting worried then as well. I had a late night Tesco run from Thirsk when we weren't sure we had quite enough to tide us over (we did - Stefan our chef was amazing and his planning was almost spot on).
> 
> I think running back into the control with 50 bananas singing the Banana Splits theme tune rather confused the Indian riders that were in the canteen



I've been thinking a bit about payment systems. People don't value things they see as 'free.' You only have to look at eat all you can buffets to see the amount of wastage. A rider in front of me took an apple from his pocket, took one bite and threw it away without looking behind, narrowly missing me. Would he have done that if he had had to pay for it? There were flapjacks saying one per rider. I heard someone say he ate one before he left and had another in his pocket. 

Our local beer festival charges something like £10 to get in, with everyone getting a glass and from memory £4 or so of tokens. They are in sheets, with £2 worth on each sheet. All their staff are also CAMRA volunteers, so the tokens save them from handling cash or working tills. LEL could do the same. Provide tokens for meals to be handed in when you get one. If you need more you can buy them. That would focus the mind before taking something and leaving it.


----------



## DCLane (3 Aug 2017)

All done this lunchtime in 99 hours - rider Q40. I really struggled with achilles issues from 100km so just kept going without sleep apart from the odd hour. Most riding was spinning in first gear at 90-120 cadence.

Almost all of my riding was solo including Moffatt out, Yad Moss and the fens all done at night.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> All done this lunchtime in 99 hours - rider Q40. I really struggled with achilles issues from 100km so just kept going without sleep apart from the odd hour. Most riding was spinning in first gear at 90-120 cadence.
> 
> Almost all of my riding was solo including Moffatt out, Yad Moss and the fens all done at night.


Wow. Wow. Just Wow.

Congratulations


----------



## User10119 (3 Aug 2017)

Nebulous said:


> I've been thinking a bit about payment systems. People don't value things they see as 'free.' You only have to look at eat all you can buffets to see the amount of wastage. A rider in front of me took an apple from his pocket, took one bite and threw it away without looking behind, narrowly missing me. Would he have done that if he had had to pay for it? There were flapjacks saying one per rider. I heard someone say he ate one before he left and had another in his pocket.
> 
> Our local beer festival charges something like £10 to get in, with everyone getting a glass and from memory £4 or so of tokens. They are in sheets, with £2 worth on each sheet. All their staff are also CAMRA volunteers, so the tokens save them from handling cash or working tills. LEL could do the same. Provide tokens for meals to be handed in when you get one. If you need more you can buy them. That would focus the mind before taking something and leaving it.



Speaking as a volunteer, I would hate this. I've already said elsewhere on the internet that I'm out for 2021 if they increase the number on the start list because I couldn't face it (I was apprehensive about 1500, and rightly so because it was in several respects a shitload harder than a thousand back in 2013 due to the increased field) but my other deal-breaker would be having to do cash handling or any kind of pseudo payment system.

(edited to correct the quoting that had somehow kablooeyed when I answer on my phone originally)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> All done this lunchtime in 99 hours - rider Q40. I really struggled with achilles issues from 100km so just kept going without sleep apart from the odd hour. Most riding was spinning in first gear at 90-120 cadence.
> 
> Almost all of my riding was solo including Moffatt out, Yad Moss and the fens all done at night.




Awesome David. Really awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

What's the cut-off time? A couple of my clubmates had 11 minutes "in hand" arriving at Spalding, and minus 40 minutes on leaving.

They were in the group which set off at 12.30pm on Sunday.


----------



## User10119 (3 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> What's the cut-off time? A couple of my clubmates had 11 minutes "in hand" arriving at Spalding, and minus 40 minutes on leaving.
> 
> They were in the group which set off at 12.30pm on Sunday.


I'm too tired to calculate finish times... But you can divide their remaining km by 12 (it is a 12kph min isn't it?) and add on their time in hand as shown on the tracker (which unlike the brevet cards is I believe adjusted for the extra 12 1/2 mins each way due to a diversion) to see how long they have. Control distances on the route page of the website.


----------



## arallsopp (3 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Awesome David. Really awesome. Congrats.



^ What he said ^

That is an amazing effort. Supremely well done.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4905819, member: 10119"]I'm too tired to calculate finish times... But you can divide their remaining km by 12 (it is a 12kph min isn't it?) and add on their time in hand as shown on the tracker (which unlike the brevet cards is I believe adjusted for the extra 12 1/2 mins each way due to a diversion) to see how long they have. Control distances on the route page of the website.[/QUOTE]
Thanks, I tried that and came up with a time which is clearly wrong. I tried it many times and none of the answers seems right - if so, they'd need to finish within the next 30 minutes which is clearly not right!


----------



## DCLane (3 Aug 2017)

arallsopp said:


> ^ What he said ^
> 
> That is an amazing effort. Supremely well done.



Thanks. It was your book that inspired me to ride PBP in 2015 (68 hours solo) and LEL this year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Thanks, I tried that and came up with a time which is clearly wrong. I tried it many times and none of the answers seems right - if so, they'd need to finish within the next 30 minutes which is clearly not right!


I think I have worked out that it is 8.30am tomorrow.


----------



## DCLane (3 Aug 2017)

@Marmion - my 10:30 am start cut - off was 9:55 am. I'd suggest 11:55 am Friday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> @Marmion - my 10:30 am start cut - off was 9:55 am. I'd suggest 11:55 am Friday.


Thanks.

And very well done on completing it!


----------



## StuAff (3 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> All done this lunchtime in 99 hours - rider Q40. I really struggled with achilles issues from 100km so just kept going without sleep apart from the odd hour. Most riding was spinning in first gear at 90-120 cadence.
> 
> Almost all of my riding was solo including Moffatt out, Yad Moss and the fens all done at night.


Epic effort. Well done!


----------



## User10119 (3 Aug 2017)

View attachment 366013


Woo! Go Titus!! Excellent job on getting that cushion back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

My club mates have made it to St Ives with 29 minutes in hand according to the tracker, the timings are confusing the hell out of me as that should mean they only have 100km to go but have until 11.55am to complete? Not sure how that works out!


----------



## User10119 (3 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> @Marmion - my 10:30 am start cut - off was 9:55 am. I'd suggest 11:55 am Friday.



I thought it was meant to be 117 hours (apart from the 100 hours group natch) for the time limit? Plus the extra 25 minutes for the diversion... surely that would be a 7:25 on Friday cutoff for a 10:30 starter? Mind, I'm completely frazzled so, y'know, I could be completely wrong!



Marmion said:


> My club mates have made it to St Ives with 29 minutes in hand according to the tracker, the timings are confusing the hell out of me as that should mean they only have 100km to go but have until 11.55am to complete? Not sure how that works out!



St Ives to Loughton is more like 120km, isn't it? So about 10 hours plus the 29 minutes in hand to give them about 10 and a hald hours to get there in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4906040, member: 10119"]I thought it was meant to be 117 hours (apart from the 100 hours group natch) for the time limit? Plus the extra 25 minutes for the diversion... surely that would be a 7:25 on Friday cutoff for a 10:30 starter? Mind, I'm completely frazzled so, y'know, I could be completely wrong!



St Ives to Loughton is more like 120km, isn't it? So about 10 hours plus the 29 minutes in hand to give them about 10 and a hald hours to get there in.[/QUOTE]
Aye, Niall has just posted on FB - he says 120km to go and reckons it's a 9.00am finish time.


----------



## Saluki (4 Aug 2017)

I chatted with a chap from RAF Marham on my way to late lunch this afternoon. He was saying 'first and last time' and that he would be over the cut off time but would keep plodding on. He was with a family group who were kicking on a bit. Nice chap, I hope he gets back safely. I told a few riders about the fresh grit on the back road to Boston.


----------



## iZaP (4 Aug 2017)

Finished at 2am - 9 hours 56 mins time in hand


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2017)

iZaP said:


> Finished at 2am - 9 hours 56 mins time in hand


Wrll done. Great work.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2017)

iZaP said:


> Finished at 2am - 9 hours 56 mins time in hand


Nice one!!


----------



## User10119 (4 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4906025, member: 10119"]
Woo! Go Titus!! Excellent job on getting that cushion back.[/QUOTE]
View attachment 366022


Impressive work on the last few legs there, going from -11 minutes in hand to a comfortable cushion of over over three hours in the last 264km.


----------



## iLB (4 Aug 2017)

Are there a lot more photos somewhere on face book ?


----------



## iLB (4 Aug 2017)

I'm not really sure how that turned out so well, honestly.

On the last weekend in June we attempted a 400 miler. It was a complete shambles. Complete and utter.

Fast forward a month to LEL: Andy has spent two of the last 3 weeks in the US. Maybe he remembers how to pedal still? Meanwhile I spent the week before tramping around the North York Moors with 20Kgs on my back, ending up sore to say the least. Not exactly vintage prep.

A few days out I've got a saddle sore, never had one before...finally decide to add guards to my bike and watch Andy finish *hand sewing* his bespoke panniers into the wee hours of Friday night. Far from ideal.

Saturday comes and we panic buy more AA rechargeables.

We make it to the start line, but in true fashion have missed our group by a few minutes not to mention we didn't get the brevet cards stamped.

Onwards. Over taking. Lots of overtaking.

Two hours into the flat lands and Andy has knee pain. I've packed ibuprofen and there is more up the road in a drop bag.

We ride on into the night and cross the humber before grabbing some slumber. But I hope you can see how unlikely going sub 100 was looking.

Andy @arallsopp carried on through pain I'm sure would have seen many others scratch. We did all we could to manage the pain and kept revising the plan. Finishing apart wasn't really an option. Its incredible that he kept going through the hilly sections, but I'm so glad he did. He should be immensely proud of finishing, not to mention bagging sub 100 and putting the ride to bed.

When many others might have been really suffering in the early hours of Thursday morning, as we headed to Spalding I was convinced we had it in the bag - and we even chatted about what might come next. More than ever we know its all in the head.


----------



## iLB (4 Aug 2017)

P.S platinum stars for each of the volunteers. All amazing, all the time. 

So many thanks.


----------



## iLB (4 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You now make me ashamed for coming this close to telling someone to Foxtrot Oscar.


 
I'm not saying all riders get stars...


----------



## jiberjaber (4 Aug 2017)

What a great ride, paying for it now a bit... but off for a recovery beer or 4... apologies in retrospect if I was a bit emotional when I was greated by you at controls, it was such a boost to bump in to friendly faces and the TLC was amazing! Truly Epic!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2017)

jiberjaber said:


> What a great ride, paying for it now a bit... but off for a recovery beer or 4... apologies in retrospect if I was a bit emotional when I was greated by you at controls, it was such a boost to bump in to friendly faces and the TLC was amazing! Truly Epic!


Well done bud. More then 4 beers are deserved.


----------



## User10119 (4 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Yeah but this one was not being at all unreasonable really . He only wanted to have his Brevet Card back from somewhere in the pile, and know where someone had last checked in. I was just a bit pressured with arrivals.



Hmm. I found it really irritating when people tried to ask me Other Stuff while I was dealing with stamping cards and had a queue waiting to get their cards stamped - surely a rider should appreciate more than anyone that unless it is an actual emergency nowt takes priority over that. Mind, I think a lot of the riders didn't appreciate that in many cases the volunteers are actually getting by on even less sleep than them and so have to actually concentrate to get stuff right...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2017)

Despite me never actually working out what the time limit was, my 2 clubmates obviously had things well in control as they made it in time:

*Timestamp* *Event* *Control* *Distance (km)* *Time in Hand*
2017-08-04 09:13:55 Arrival London 1441 0 hours 21 mins
2017-08-04 06:08:11 Departure Great Easton 1393 -0 hours 27 mins
2017-08-04 05:24:28 Arrival Great Easton 1393 0 hours 16 mins
2017-08-04 00:25:57 Departure St Ives 1322 -0 hours 31 mins
2017-08-03 23:25:25 Arrival St Ives 1322 0 hours 29 mins
2017-08-03 19:37:47 Departure Spalding 1261 -0 hours 40 mins
2017-08-03 18:46:13 Arrival Spalding 1261 0 hours 11 mins
2017-08-03 12:58:33 Departure Louth 1177 -0 hours 50 mins


----------



## User10119 (4 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I have just remembered the thing he did that was a tiny bit unreasonable. Because the Brevet Cards were printed before the route amendment, the timings were 25 minutes out. He wanted me to alter the cut-off time on his card in writing.



When the tracking system calculation of time in hand went wrong I did manually work it out for a few riders - difference between their brevet card time and current time and a reminder that there was an extra 25 mins for the diversion, together with the offer to be an audax man in black and wipe that knowledge from their mind so that they could keep it in the bank for the fens...


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2017)

@User10119 - I hadn't a clue about the cut-off, and clearly got it wrong, but made it anyway.

I'd agree with the platinum stars comment. The help and encouragement kept me going and I'm not sure how they did. Thank you to all on CC who helped - I owe you a beer / coffee / cake.


----------



## arallsopp (5 Aug 2017)

This kind of ride is really something that you don't do on your own. I don't just mean that I recognise how immensely grateful I need to be for @iLB taking the front. I mean the support of so many friends, organisers and volunteers, literally ushering us from place to place. I'm still unable to put the words together, so will have to leave an interim THANK YOU to everyone. 

You are all just amazing. I'm really totally overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## Alien8 (5 Aug 2017)

Rolled-out with the last group at 4pm on Sunday.
Rolled back-in, not quite with the last group, 113:25 later with about 3:45 to spare.
Moving time: 67:10 (out: 28:36, back: 38:44).













Scotland Welcomes You



__ Alien8
__ 5 Aug 2017


----------



## R_nger (5 Aug 2017)

Alien8 said:


> Rolled-out with the last group at 4pm on Sunday.
> Rolled back-in, not quite with the last group, 113:25 later with about 3:45 to spare.
> Moving time: 67:10 (out: 28:36, back: 38:44).
> 
> ...


I think I might know who took that photo. Great effort finishing well inside the limit.


----------



## jiberjaber (5 Aug 2017)

Alien8 said:


> Rolled-out with the last group at 4pm on Sunday.
> Rolled back-in, not quite with the last group, 113:25 later with about 3:45 to spare.
> Moving time: 67:10 (out: 28:36, back: 38:44).
> 
> ...



It's funny how you can be in the same starting group (MM5) and not make any connection about cycle chat! LOL I'm sure we must have spoken on the route at some point though?


----------



## videoman (5 Aug 2017)

I don't know how all you guys did it and managed to ride to the end and you have my uttermost respect riding through such terrible weather conditions. I was a volunteer and drove one of the support vans up and down the country and at times the wind and rain were horrendous. 

Just finished watched the DVD of the 2013 event and looking forward to Damon's 2017 DVD.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Aug 2017)

iZaP said:


> Finished at 2am - 9 hours 56 mins time in hand


well done. great ride


----------



## iZaP (7 Aug 2017)

Trickedem said:


> well done. great ride



Cheers all!

I was looking forward to having a picture of my bike in front of "welcome to Scotland" but I must have taken a different route and got this instead!


----------



## PpPete (8 Aug 2017)

9:45 start
Tail wind assisted I'm ahead of my personal schedule through St Ives & Spalding.
Still within minutes at Louth. Spent too long faffing with drop bag, deciding what items to leave and which to trake with me.
Good run - but then front wheel puncture 5km from Pock. Sealant (tubeless) holding at 20 psi so tried a CO2 - fail. Anchovy - and 2nd (and last) CO2 - only holds to 30psi. Limp into control and too tired to fix.
Spend ages trying to repair in a.m. but eventually give in and use a tube. Leave at 6:30 instead of planned 5:30
Plan to use the "The Easingwold Variation" to make back time - Too busy chatting with Texan 'bent rider and miss turning so Howardians it is.
Don't lose any time, but don't make it up either. And somewhere along the way an untidy gear change destroys my chain catcher so drops into the granny ring become risky. Still Thirsk to Barney is an easy stage, isn't it?
No, it f@rking isn't. It just alternates cross-wind with head-wind on and on forever. I'm really tired when I labour up the drive to the palace that is the new Barnard Castle control. Hear rumours about Louth & Spalding running out of food, so start to pay attention to where the 'bulge' is.
Yad Moss isn't as painful as I recall, apart from the very top where it's quite exposed to the wind.
Stop into Alston to check it out in anticipation of using it southbound - they are not officially open yet, but give me a cup of tea & choccy biccy anyway.
Onto Brampton where I arrive nearly two hours behind my schedule but still spend more time faffing with drop bag and leave with 10 hours in hand instead of the twelve & a bit that I'd planned. It's not too late though, so I press on up the tedious road through Longtown, across the border in the last glimmers of the daylight and onto the buzzy surface up though Lockerbie. The fatter tyres help and I make up a few minutes. Familiarity with Moffat enables me to tow a bunch of VC167 riders into the control - they'd normally be a whole lot faster than me.
So far I'm feeling OK, no serious aches & pains, and not feeling too tired, so cut back on planned sleep and leave just an hour behind my plan. The Devil's Beeftub is hidden in the early morning clag (it was 4 years ago too) and I grind up, still in the middle ring, the granny almost unused since the chain catcher went. I've emailed the controller at Edingburgh in the hope of getting another so fingers crossed. I hoon it down the other side to Broughton, forgetting just how undulating it is beyond. The surface after Blyth bridge is really shite and I swear out loud to myself and to any passing beastie. By the time I get to the cycle track at Roslyn I feel beaten up, and I'm just trundling along when an overweight OAP on a mountain bike behind me rings his bell to get me to move over to let him past. (the shame, the shame). He's a friendly bloke though and we ride a mile or two together chattiing before our paths diverge not far from the control.
The good news is that I've made up a little time, the bad is that chain catchers are available to fit every diameter downtube except mine. Ah well !
I recall the right turn on the hill in Lasswade so make sure I'm in the granny ring in plenty of time, but thereafter the route is a little different and I'm caught either in the wrong gear or with dropped chain a few times before the steady grind up into the Moorfoot hills.
Turning into the long false flat up the Dewar Burn we're into the headwind for real and it's a real grind. No trains to jump on - individual riders go past, but all too fast for the likes of me to catch a wheel. 
Down the other side and it starts to rain. It's just a shower, is it?, no it's not. Stop and on with the Goretex for the 1st time. Plough on to Innerleithen where completely forget to pick up stickers from @middleagecyclist .
Back out in the dry and this stage really hurts - there are some bastard hills and they all have a headwind blowing straight down them - and no shelter from the Forestry which has all been trimmed back. Share the road briefly with a couple of the torpedo-shaped velomobiles. In this wind they are faster uphill than I am.
Finally we're on the last rise before the control and it really sarts to rain hard. Cold rain, almost sleet. There are a few more riders around me now (the bulge catching up ?) and I tease a couple of French riders about how much we Brits enjoy this weather.
Eskdalemuir is busy but welcoming and again I spend too long in the warm & dry.
Must get on - rain has passed and the surface seems to be in better shape than in 2013, although some potholes coming back.
After Langholm I stick to the A7, avoiding the little diversions around Canonbie, there's not enough traffic to make the main drag unpleasant and it will save a few minutes, and I want to get to Alston tonight.
The last drag from Longtown to Brampton seems to go on forever and it's getting dark as I pull into the familiar surroundings of the control. 
30 minutes to get back on the road? No, by the time I've faffed with drop bag it will be longer, if I sleep here I don't have to haul a change of clothes over Yad Moss, and they've got plenty of beds whereas I've heard lots of intentions to push on to Alston - so that could be full (it wasn't). It's too tempting. I decide to stay but forget that the change of plan will have an effect on my start time.
I need a longer sleep after two short nights but havn't quite worked out the implications ... I arrived with nearly 10 hours in hand but spend nearly 8 hours in the control.
The haul to Alston is harder than I recall and I stop for a quick second breakfast before pushing on up Yad Moss. It's going well until near the top a group of Spaniards go past me at an insane speed: easily double what I was doing. Fighting for Strava segments after 900km maybe? A little further a tiny camper van is parked and it's an unexpected pleasure to see the legendary Drew Buck with whom I last rode on PBP 2015 doling out tea and flapjack.
On down towards Barney, being passed by a few riders from Bristol who I've met on previous rides.
I try to make it a quick one at the control but although I'm not as quick as I feel I ought to be I'm still out before the Spanish.
The wind is more helpful this time but brings some steady rain with it, and it's clearly not to the liking of the Spanish, because when I try self-mockingly to jump on to their peloton I succeed ! A few miles later I've rested up enough to take my turn at the front. Insane ! I thought from the way they blew past me on Yad Moss they must be at least semi-pro, but it's clear that they just are not used to the wet. Downhill and into a bend they'll have all the anchors out, so it's tricky to stay well positioned. There's another Brit who has infiltrated the group and after a while we pull away from them - but caught again before Thirsk.
Chatted to the Bristol boys again and offered to guide one of them on The Easingwold Variation (still sounds like a Robert Ludlum novel). I warn him about the traffic on the initial section of A9 but we decide that we can both suck it up in exchange for a flatter shorter route.
My drive train starts to make graunching noises as we try to get this bit over and done, and so we stop after the turn to add a bit of lube which seems to do the trick. It's an easy flat run from here down to Pock, and takes me nearly back to six hours in hand (although still nearly three hours behind where I'd planned)
I set off from Pock with a Bristolian group but we're soon split and my friend from the previous leg is kind enough to drop back and ride with me. We regroup at the bridge and again at the top of a hill just as starts to rain heavily. I tell them to go on as It's no fun waiting for a slower rider in the rain. 
When the rain eases off I look up and the stars are out - millions of them visible, there is so little light pollution here. What's more I'm being blown uphill while freewheeling. It doesn't last of course. Five minutes later and the rain returns with a vengeance. Really sheeting down, bouncing off the road and being whipped by the wind into little mini-tornadoes. It's really nasty but there is no shelter and there is little option but to plod on, hold the bike agains the gusts, and hope there are no potholes under this river that used to be a road. Last time I was out in conditions like this was on the OMM 2008 (look for it on YouTube - and yes, I was one of the 1800 "unaccounted for")
The hills are not helping, I dare not drop into granny ring for fear of dropping the chain. I doubt I could see to put it back on. I'm passed by a few riders
and pass a few myself. but no one says anything. One Asian rider looks in a bad way, clearly wearing every stitch of clothing they possess and still suffering, but I don't have anything to offer them.even if I had the courage to stop. I dare not even think about the occasional graunching noises from the drive train which have returned.
I finally roll into a busy Louth control just after 2:30 am, the leg from Pocklington has taken an hour longer than I planned. Fortunately the contrrol has restocked with food and there are beds.
I ask for a 4:30 am wake-up in a bid to get back onto the 'plan' but in the end I go back to sleep until 5:30
In the shower I reach behind me and find a huge blister under my right "cheek" and a smaller one on the left. They break almost as soon as I touch them. Not good, this is going to HURT.
Ointments applied, and investigation by the controls mechanics suggests my BB is the cause of the noises, not the chain. Might buy a replacement if I see a suitable shop. I'm away by 6:30 (back to two hours in hand) planning to head straight down the main road to Horncastle before it gets busy. Except I fark it up and get on the Wragby road instead. I end up climbing to the very top of the Wolds before I can zag back again to rejoin the routesheet near Stenigot. Once back on the route it's another puncture, rear wheel this time. In with a tube pronto this time and on we go, cursing the double delay on a stage when I should have been able to make up time.
Now the wind is up and in my face so I try to jump on trains to keep my speed up. They all spit me out the back because as soon as I accelerate my arse hurts. Finally there's a bunch from Portsmouth. One of them I know from my second ever Audax back in 2011. They are kind enough to let me hang on until I've recovered enough to take token turns, and later contribute. We pick up a stray Frenchman along the way and offer him a place. He doubts his ability to hang on until I tell him we are only doing 18-20 kph into the wind. 
After a short break in Spalding it's back into the wind which has got even stronger and taking turns our speed is down to 12kph at times !
We set up a rotating double line which a least keeps our minds occupied and maybe adds a little speed but it's hard to focus. Fortunately it's a short stage to St Ives, but we still need to stop at Whittlesey for an ice cream as the sun has come out.
Looking forward to the guided busway but for some reason I'm feeling queasy coming out of St Ives and can no longer hold the pace with the Portsmouth group (or indeed with anyone else that passes me). My GPS is playing up too, so determined to get though Cambridge in the daylight. Just succeed to stop at a shop in Shelford to get Frijj shake - which as usual settles things down nicely - but all these delays mean I'm shedding time - never climbing significantly above two hours in hand and now way off that wonderful 'plan'.
The lanes after Henham seem interminable, but there are familar faces (and great food, and real coffee) at Great Easton and it's not long before I agree to guide another machine (a tandem this time) on the 2013 route - there will be no traffic on the B187 at this time of night
We roll along gently through the early hours, setting the world to rights, happy to be out of the wind and confident we'll finish in time - and so it proved, although for one reason and another we were not half as quick as we should have been.
Pull in to Loughton with 115 hours elapsed. A little over an hour quicker than 2013. It's done.


----------



## PpPete (8 Aug 2017)

And if TL_DR it's graphed on https://www.dropbox.com/s/0s1uz300uq7qbd6/LEL2017_PpPete.xlsx?dl=0
@Ajax Bay especially may be interested


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Aug 2017)

PpPete said:


> ...Plough on to Innerleithen where completely forget to pick up stickers from @middleagecyclist .


Nice write up. If you ordered stickers via the LEL shop they will be sent to you once Danial and Phil have rested. They are still available for anyone else to order as well.


----------



## jiberjaber (8 Aug 2017)

Here's my bit of my strava entry, 16:00 start.

Wow what a ride. Nervous at the start but with a tailwind and a good bunch we rapidly made progress through the first 2 controls and up to Louth where there was no food and it looked like a zombie apocalypse. We opted to find a garage forecourt and then got back on route to cross the Humber and up to Pocklington. Onwards to Thirsk where the ACME team split a little and just Andrew and myself headed to Barnard Castle where we had our first sleep. The Garmin misbehaved from BC to Moffat so the data is patched from Andrew’s data which we rode mostly within 10mins of each other. Nice accent in the breaking dawn. Caroline was on the control desk at Brampton which was great to see another friendly face. From Brampton I set off by myself but I’ve aligned the data to my set off time based on Google tracking history. The route was bumpy to Moffat (Martin providing great concierge services!) but the scenery was brilliant onwards and we got a good soaking heading in the last 10km to Edinburgh. 

Familiar route out to start the route South saw me in Innerleithen and some more sleep, then up to see the dawn break as we traversed the Southern boarders. The climb over Yad Moss was a mixture of horizontal rain on the front and baking sun on the back, summit was clouded over and very windy, almost Type 3 but I managed to enjoy it by wrapping up and putting on some music. Proplus and flapjack powered me well and I hammered it in to Barnard Castle, bounced that control and hammered it back to Thirsk. All the hills from BC onwards seemed to have been dialled down a few notches as my baseline of what was a hard climb was now based on Scotland and Yad Moss.

Thirsk arrived and so did a surprise visit from my parents… I managed to keep a grip on myself and a quick turnaround saw me then head off to Pocklington via the A19 & Stamford Bridge rather than the Howardian Hills in the dark. Accompanied with Carl, we chased frogs for a good 30 mins to prove we were not hallucinating but the cats hung in the trees were certainly not real!

I was planning to head onwards to Louth from Pok, but on arrival it was clear I was not capable of that without some sleep. Great to meet up with Sal here with a big hug. I wobbled to the beds and grabbed a few hours kip.

Reunited with Nik, Carl and Tom we set off from Pok in to the Wolds, after a brief warm up I was on fire again, though the Garmin wasn’t and corrupted the route from Pok to Rothwell so it was patched from Carls track data. The sun was out and the wind was getting up but again I really enjoyed the Wolds the second time around eventually arriving in Louth but not looking forward to the windy fens.

We set off from Louth and formed a small train which others jumped on the back of as we passed, I didn’t know it but I was heading for my down bit of the ride – drowsy I opted to sit on the back for a while in case I had an accident, less people would be effected headphones on and a few pro-plus helped as did a quick ice cream stop... We arrived at Spalding, all starting to get quite ratty, a right tinder box of emotions! 

We left Spalding I was drowsy again and by now in quite a bad place… the pro plus was taking far too long to kick in but the combination of it kicking in and a new pot of Sudocrem at Crowland was like waking up on Xmas day and suddenly all was right in the world! We cracked on and started collecting even more people on the train in to the Fens headwind..

St Ives eventually arrived as did Ian, another friendly face who couldn’t do enough to help us getting tea, food, selfies etc.

We set off from St Ives with a half plan to bash some A roads back to Great Easton, this worked well and I was on step again, attacking the hills like I was out on a 50km ride! (its all relative as I don’t think I PR’ed any of them!) Must have been the knowledge of being on home turf. Eventually arriving via Saffron Waldon & Thaxted at the Great Easton control which just felt like an ACME run feed station but without beer  LOL After more excellent TLC I set out by myself on an alternative to the official route to skip Toot Hill and arrive via Epping. At the Arrivee more friendly faces and a beer were waiting!

Assistance at the controls was great and food got fantastic from Barnard Castle onwards all the way back home

Injury wise, the usual contact point damage. 3 – 4 fingers on each hand are numb, similar with the toes. Legs and feet are so swollen putting on trainers is a bit of a problem… 3 days on and I’ve not touched the bike yet, but that’s mostly because I can’t fit into my cycle shoes!

Some pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155601788194938&type=1&l=55f2b425b8 
And someone managed to catch a video clip of the ACME train as it thundered across the fens with some Northern loon on the front:
http://www.monaxle.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/P1040440.mp4?_=1


----------



## PpPete (8 Aug 2017)

middleagecyclist said:


> Nice write up. If you ordered stickers via the LEL shop they will be sent to you once Danial and Phil have rested. They are still available for anyone else to order as well.


The LEL website saying "bad gateway" when I try to pay - can I order them from you also?


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2017)

My write-up in Your Ride Today thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4911031


----------



## iZaP (9 Aug 2017)

My memories: no beds or food at Lough, but no problem, push to Pocklington overnight with another guy, crash at Pock for a couple of hours with a lot of snoring people, eat and push to Brampton but stop at Alston to recover from the rain and wind at Yad Moss with a blanket + hot soup, push to Brampton (got there at midnight Tuesday) which seemed all downhill, sleep there and push to Edinburgh and then repeat. Views were stunning in Scotland and Penines!

I also stupidly lost one of my overshoes on my way up in Pock..left them on my bike to dry out but forgot to remove them when I transitioned over to the beds building... I told the story to a guy after this, and he said that he forgot to even pack them, made me feel a bit better


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Aug 2017)

iZaP said:


> I [ ] lost one of my overshoes . . . told the story to a guy after this, and he said that he forgot to even pack them,


Because of their bulk - mine are 3mm neoprene ones - I decided to go without and just use/take toe thingies. Right decision for me: just a couple of hours rain on Wed evening (Humber Bridge to Louth) and wore the toe thingies most of the time, except when it was warm. I acknowledge I was lucky: an hour either way would have dramatically increased my time in rain, but I slept from 11pm to 4am each night (approx) so missed all the overnight rain and was ahead/behind the daytime showers. As an added bonus leaving Moffat at 6am the low cloud base rose as I climbed the Devil's Beef Tub climb, clearing before I reached the top.


----------



## Nebulous (11 Aug 2017)

iZaP said:


> I also stupidly lost one of my overshoes on my way up in Pock..left them on my bike to dry out but forgot to remove them when I transitioned over to the beds building... I told the story to a guy after this, and he said that he forgot to even pack them, made me feel a bit better



Mine contributed to my downfall. I should have bought new ones. I had a pair of wrap-around velcro ones that I also used for work use with flat pedals and work shoes. I carried them in my saddlebag throughout. I stuck them on at Innerleithen, as much for cold as for water. Then I missed a clip-in between Inerleithen and Eskdalemuir, fell off and broke a rib. The overshoes made the clip-ins more difficult than usual.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Aug 2017)

Hard luck @Nebulous GWS. My 'off' a fall at 0mph: clipped out but bike 'chose' to go other way only resulted in grazes and bruising, and easily rectified damage to my bike. In the dark of Thursday evening, in Toot Hill, with an hour to go.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Aug 2017)

My write-up in Your Ride Today thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4914338


----------



## iandg (15 Aug 2017)

My LEL photos from Brampton Control here

https://www.flickr.com/gp/acf_windy/n701WX


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Aug 2017)

wicker man said:


> My LEL photos from Brampton Control here
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/acf_windy/n701WX




Yikes!


----------



## PMarkey (15 Aug 2017)

A tie wrap around the bottle cage then around the derailleur mount job sorted  

Paul


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (17 Aug 2017)

Part one of my write-up on racing LEL from the 5am group
https://theadventurecapitalist.wordpress.com/2017/08/16/lel-2017-part-1/


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Aug 2017)

I have all LEL online shop sticker order details. I'm on holiday at moment and will be sending them out by end of August.


----------



## redfalo (27 Aug 2017)

I eventually managed write something on London-Edinburgh-London. Shied away from the traditional ride report though but tried to compare it to my experiences two years ago in France on PBP 

LEL and PBP – how does it compare?


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Aug 2017)

Olaf - I thought your @redfalo blog was insightful as well as very readable. Interesting to find how many of those that have shared, went for similar sleep plans. Yours was Pocklington, from a later start, Gretna (hotel), Alston and Louth. My plan was Hull (South Cave travelodge), Moffat, Barnard Castle and Spalding (would give me 315km x 4 plus 180 to finish off) but ended up as Hull, Moffat, Alston and Louth.

A bed(room) at Hull (South Cave travelodge) could be mine from 1500 Sunday to 1200 Monday so not knowing my start time when I booked it was 'not an issue'. Previous experience has suggested that getting a good first night (when you're not 'really tired' is sometimes difficult and was keen to get my ride off to two good days. I also decided to use a motel that Sunday night (0100-0600) to mitigate the 'first night mayhem' that one might expect (cf 2013 at Pocklington). Given the larger field, much wider spread of start times also going on much later, I thought that Louth was liable to be in 'over demand' as a first night sleep spot, especially for those (200 odd) who'd asked for a 0900-1030 start time but would be relegated to 1430+. My expectation was that after that first night I would be ahead of the bulge - and so it proved.
My plan remained intact but I could not resist the siren calls of Alston at 8pm Tuesday (no mast to tie me to) and, as I understood it, they were using the youth hostel as 'back-up' accommodation: this sounded attractive (very). The kindness of the volunteer team (combined with a bit of persistence from me) got me a YH bunk (mattress, duvet, charging, adjacent shower/loo) from 2130 till 0330 - result (and the top of Yad Moss as dawn broke was a bonus - instead of riding it in the dark).
I still planned to make Spalding but in the event attempting a 365km day on Day 4 was a control too far. By Louth at 2140 (which as an additional positive twist, was where I'd selected a 'bag drop') I'd had enough (I'd dried out from the 2 hours of rain - the only 'jacket time' on the whole ride btw). Saw @DCLane at Louth who was setting out for Spalding (he likes riding in the dark, apparently) - chapeau. Bed in the 1/4 full gym was excellent and sustained though, and I left at dawn. As an aside, when I enquired (at about 0420) about 'breakfast type stuff' (eg cereal or porridge) I was told that it wouldn't be 'on' till 5am - that was the chef's plan - and no amount of 'influence' from the controller and her volunteers could persuade him to bring that forward. I guess the concept of riders breakfasting at 0330 onward to get away at or before first light had not crossed his radar (and he'd not had the experience from catering for the north-bound riders to draw on). He did get a pan on (how hard was that) but by the time it was at the servery (about 0455), I was about to leave. The controller came and (genuinely) thanked me for raising the request with the chef: they had been trying get him to move, with no result up till then.
Apart from St Ives (after 100km) I ate at every control, without any delay/queues.
I wonder if there a strategy one could recommend to those (fairly) full value riders to avoid the challenges of the dreaded 'bulge'. Being prepared to ride through the first night from an afternoon start perhaps and only sleep when you have enough time in the bank to sleep and leave before the control closes (ie not Louth). Also, be prepared to sleep in the daytime, when the gyms will be fairly empty.


----------



## Redlight (31 Aug 2017)

Finally got my head together to write up my thoughts on this. Grab a cuppa first, it's a long one...

robmcivor.wordpress.com/2017/08/31/losing-my-religion-london-edinburgh-london-2017/


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Aug 2017)

Redlight said:


> my thoughts


Great write up @Redlight and I'm really glad you made it in less than 117 hours.
I think I saw that garish top at Spalding (I started with Deano in 'V'). And then at the end (having finished after dark on Thursday) I was on volunteer 'duty' at the bike park entrance when you arrived on Friday morning, in haste.
When you're up against time (and normally I'm not but found myself in this situation with 300+km of a 600 Permanent to go earlier this week after oversleeping my alarm by 2 hours (!)) the lesson from your story is to keep going and minimise time at stops, commensurate with not having so little sleep /food that one slows right down.


----------



## jiberjaber (31 Aug 2017)

Good write up Rob, I bumped in to Alison on the R&R and I think her and Barry are signed up for Flatlands to get their Essex SR.. they asked me what it was like and whilst haven never ridden it, I just laughed and I think they got the message LOL... I'm in no rush to revisit teh dutch hills of the Fens either..

Hope the mojo reappears


----------



## Redlight (1 Sep 2017)

Thanks JJ. I'm planning to join the Fridays' ride down to Bognor tonight; I reckon that a leisurely ride in good company is just what I need to get me back in the mood. I went out briefly this morning for the first time since LEL just to make sure that the hands weren't going to be a problem. They should be OK, but I may not be changing gear quite as often as normal!

Glad to read that Alison is not defeated and, even with the wind, The Flatlands is a pretty benign 600 so hopefully she will get the bug properly. After all, she's to less than two years to get ready for PBP...


----------



## Redlight (1 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Great write up @Redlight and I'm really glad you made it in less than 117 hours.
> the lesson from your story is to keep going and minimise time at stops.



You're absolutely right. My mistake - which is embarrassing to confess as a reasonably seasoned randonneur - was treating the ride too much like a Sunday 200km and sitting around at too many of the controls still chatting after I had finished eating. At one, for example, I was just about to leave when someone that I hadn't seen since PBP came in, so that was another half hour gone! Looking back, I think it was stopping at Alston that tipped the scales against me. It was right to do so - I couldn't leave the French guy stuck up on the hill with no tyre - but my original plan of going straight through to Brampton was the right strategy.


----------



## DCLane (1 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Saw @DCLane at Louth who was setting out for Spalding (he likes riding in the dark, apparently) - chapeau.



Nice write-up and yes, I do like night riding. It's quieter and I seem to make better progress for odd reasons. There's less distractions and I can just keep pedalling.


----------



## middleagecyclist (9 Sep 2017)

LEL stickers. 

Sorry for the delay in sending these out. Some pressing family issues. The bulk will start dropping through letterboxes in the coming week. Orders have exceeded my original supply though which is great. I have another print run on the way to me so a few will not be sent until w/c 18/09/17. All in, after I tally up costs, I expect at least £800.00 left over. As per Danial Webb's request I will be sending this to the charity RoadPeace which campaigns for victims of road related injuries.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (12 Sep 2017)

The second half of my LEL write-up is now live. https://theadventurecapitalist.wordpress.com/2017/09/12/lel-2017-part-2/


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2017)

All the LEL frame/mudguard sticker orders have now been posted (phew!). They should arrive by the middle of next week. I have lots left. If you didn't place an order but still want some please message me.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> write up by a rider called Nicole. Rather painful account of Shermer's neck.


I have read this but not on here (?). Really well done to her long-sufferering 'chaperone'.
Someone else on another place highlighted her slightly skewed perception of 'safety' implicit in this paragraph (warning: passage includes the word 'helmet'):
He was impressed by her determination but found it baffling that somebody simultaneously thinks:
"Someone did suggest I should try riding without my helmet, the reduction in weight would make a difference but this seemed like a step too far. I was finding my limits and pushing myself but I wasn’t prepared to go this far with my own safety."
and
"The hills were proving to be a greater challenge for my neck than my legs, being able to keep my head up and see was now my biggest problem. I just trusted myself enough to keep turning the pedals, hoping a car wouldn’t come in the opposite direction as I had veered to the right side of this narrow road."


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

Have others got their brevet cards back?

Mine came back today and it's made my weekend. This little bit of paper spent 4 days with me and now sits with the medal and frame badge *

* The frame badge is going back on the Ridgeback Platinum, along with the PBP one. If my little second-hand component shed bike made it through both events it deserves both badges of honour.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Show us a photo of you finishing stamp.



Duly obliged:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2017)

Very nice, got something similar planned for 2018?


----------



## User10119 (9 Dec 2017)

*tries to remember if she stamped that one at Barnie*


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5072903, member: 10119"]*tries to remember if she stamped that one at Barnie*[/QUOTE]



User said:


> Sorry I meant the one done at the end.



Here you go: at Barnard Castle (both ways) I was in dire need of Mauro's help, who was wonderful, and in a green Ravensthorpe CC jersey all the time (not the same one  ). At Loughton back I came in hot ... 

Thirsk south was the embarrassing one ... where I returned 30 minutes after setting out around 12:15pm Wednesday with a VERY ripped pair of shorts after a wall / wagon incident


----------



## User10119 (9 Dec 2017)

I got you both ways! I thought I possibly had.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Very nice, got something similar planned for 2018?



Unfortunately not - I'm recovering from an operation so 2018's about recovery and if all goes well a 200/300/400/600km Super Randonneur as pre-qualification for PBP in 2019. The only 'nice' bit is that my 13yo is likely to be on some of these.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5073089, member: 10119"]I got you both ways! I thought I possibly had.[/QUOTE]

In 1500 riders you remembered the green-and-white jersey'd wierdo 

Or possibly smelt me coming, since my planned shower and change-of-clothes northbound was at Brampton and south-bound at Thirsk 



User said:


> And I at the end



Good stuff.

Thank you both for your help. My intention is to volunteer in 2021, rather than ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2017)

PBP pre qual you do not need a SR. Longest BRM distance in 2018 determines how early you can enter in 2019. You will need the BRM SR qualification series in 2019.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> PBP pre qual you do not need a SR. Longest BRM distance in 2018 determines how early you can enter in 2019. You will need the BRM SR qualification series in 2019.



True. But the BRM 600km _should_ get me earliest entry in 2019: my plan's to get into one of the early 90-hour groups rather than in with the vedettes as I was in 2015.


----------



## iLB (24 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> True. But the BRM 600km _should_ get me earliest entry in 2019: my plan's to get into one of the early 90-hour groups rather than in with the vedettes as I was in 2015.



Vedettes ?


----------



## DCLane (24 Jan 2018)

iLB said:


> Vedettes ?



Vedettes are the faster riders, who have an 80 hour ride limit.
Randonneurs are everyone else, who have a 90 hour ride limit.
There's also the speciales for other things like tandems, trikes and velomobiles who have an 84 hour limit plus a few later riders who choose this.

The idea is that the riders get a bit stretched out to help controls with the front end going a lot quicker. In my group, lots quicker, as they tried to catch the front riders who set off up to 45 minutes earlier.


----------



## Always Cross (25 Feb 2018)

Out of interest can anyone tell me how old the oldest finisher was. I’m 57 now thought of volunteering 2021 and maybe having a go in 2025 at 65 would that be too old? Got to keep dreams alive don’t you.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Feb 2018)

Always Cross said:


> would that be too old?


Too old for what?
I do not recall mention of the age of the oldest finisher (on either facebook or the other place) but I'd expect it to be at least 72 (NB guess, but very slightly informed on seeing most of the riders queuing (on Saturday)for us to give them the clothing/mugs they ordered and generally around at Loughton from 8am Saturday to 1145 Sunday (V start group) and then again from last light Thursday till sunset on Friday.)


----------



## arallsopp (6 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> "Too old" is probably not the biggest problem. "Too far" ... Now that's the big one.



Got to say, I suspect "Too fast" is the real killer. Assuming the rider is well prepared and the bike holds together (with an option to substitute either/both of these for fortune, doggedness and the luck of the naïve) there probably isn't an upper limit on age or distance. Volunteering in 2021 will give you a great insight as to how this challenge impacts on the mind/body, and might afford you a chance to work out how you'd fair. Depending on your whereabouts, you could ride to/from the control, or even escort a lanterne rouge over the final legs. 

If I had to back a rider, I'd put my bets on a 65 year old who is well prepared, informed, and committed to a manageable pace. That's in comparison to, say, a 34 year old with half a year's training, no prior audaxes, and a bike that falls apart, or, ahem, that self same smiling idiot, aged 42, with an overly ambitious pace and a whopping 3 audaxes under his belt. 

Its 4 now, of course


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2018)

Always Cross said:


> Out of interest can anyone tell me how old the oldest finisher was. I’m 57 now thought of volunteering 2021 and maybe having a go in 2025 at 65 would that be too old? Got to keep dreams alive don’t you.



You would be fine at 65. Just keep the fitness going and prepare well.


----------



## iZaP (6 Mar 2018)

Always Cross said:


> Out of interest can anyone tell me how old the oldest finisher was. I’m 57 now thought of volunteering 2021 and maybe having a go in 2025 at 65 would that be too old? Got to keep dreams alive don’t you.



One if the I guys I rode with in LEL was at least 70 years old, he has ridden 5 or 6 PBPs and this was his 5th or 6th LEL as well!


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2018)

arallsopp said:


> I'd put my bets on a 65 year old who is well prepared, informed, and committed to a manageable pace.


300k a day for 4 days allowing 18 hours (<17kph) and taking 6 hours stop each night (4) gives the rider 250k to finish off in 19 hours say, with more than an hour to spare. So I recommend a rider do a 600 to confirm (to themselves) that they can do back to back 300s and at what speed.
My experience was doing the BCM (600) in 36 hours: Day 1 at 22kph and Day 2 at 19kph with a 7 hour stop and 5 1/2 hours sleep.
On LEL Day 1 310 @ 23kph, Day 2 320 @ 19kph, Day 3 260 @ 17kph, Day 4 290 @ 17kph and finished off with 270 @ 16kph (NB wind) with 4 'sleep' stops of an average of 7 hours (arrive to leave timings). Six hours with lights on. 3% rain (as in 'jacket on'). Lots of fun and great memories.
LEL makes a point of not requiring 'qualification rides' (connect @PpPete 's PBP thread) but any sensible rider aspiring to ride LEL would be wise to do some 'normal' audaxes first: in fact perhaps an SR in the months running up to LEL. Proves the bike; proves and hardens the contact points: tests the sleeping routine / deprivation effects; gets loads of great miles in the legs; positions the mind.


----------



## Redlight (12 Mar 2018)

Always Cross said:


> I’m 57 now thought of volunteering 2021 and maybe having a go in 2025 at 65 would that be too old?



If I recall, Roger Cortis rode his first PBP in his late sixties, having ridden LEL two year earlier but only having taken up Audax a year or so before that. In your case, though, it's worth noting that the next two are 2019 and 2023, so if you volunteer next time, your next shot would be at 63, in which case it will be a piece of cake :-). I would recommend getting in some miles and at least one 400km ride (preferably a 600km) this year and going for it next year. Why wait?


----------



## Always Cross (12 Mar 2018)

I thought LEL was every 4 years?


----------



## Redlight (12 Mar 2018)

Oops - it is, as is PBP, which is what I thought you were asking about (I think I somehow linked to this from a PBP thread). So, you're right, the next LEL is 2021. If you are thinking of riding it, I would recommend trying a PBP first though, to see how you get on with the ultra distance. LEL is (IMO) a much tougher event and having one 1200 under your belt is a great advantage when tackling it for the first time. So - PBP in 2019 and LEL in 2021. Then you can always rife them both again in 2023 and 2025 if so inclined


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2018)

I'd echo @Redlight 's comments - PBP for me was easier. Others view it differently due to the slightly longer time limits. Itmay be due to me doing a 750km ride 2 weeks prior to LEL!

They are different rides though. I'm waiting to see if I'm medically fit before considering riding PBP again.

An SR series this year would be an indicator but I'd never gone over 300km before April 2015, I rode PBP 4 months later.


----------



## PpPete (14 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'd echo @Redlight 's comments - PBP for me was easier. Others view it differently due to the slightly longer time limits.



Not only the longer time limits for LEL making it easier. Controls on LEL are far better organised (albeit for 1/3 the number of riders) and so far less queuing than at PBP. Also the late pm start on PBP sets you for sleep deprivation before you've even turned a pedal.


----------



## Alien8 (17 Mar 2018)

I can't comment on whether PBP is easier or harder than LEL, as LEL-2017 has been my one and only Audax.

But I find the discussion of what makes suitable preparation for the event quite interesting.

Whilst suggestions of an SR etc clearly have good foundation, eg in testing out your bike and kit, and yourself, for multi-hour and multi-day rides, it certainly isn't the be-all and end-all in being able to complete an event like LEL.

Ultimately, like most things cycling, it is whatever floats-your-boat.

My personal prep for LEL was 170miles a week commuting, plus a long Sunday ride.

From about mid-March my long rides were 100-135miles at an average 18-20mph (remember I live in the flatlands of the East of England).

My intent for LEL was always to be full-value, and enjoy the event, route, and experience.

Hence I reasoned that the intensity of my training would balance against the significantly lower speed requirements of LEL, but significantly longer hours.

At the start of LEL I had 8K miles under my belt for the year.

As it turned-out, I completed with about 4hrs to spare, and 67hrs of actual riding.

I never felt in physical trouble during the event, but the sleep deprivation did start to catch up towards the end.

My biggest mistake (lack of experience) was not to take (or put in my bag drops) warmer clothing for the continued soakings up-North.

If anyone has the slightest interest in riding LEL I would say go for it - it's great fun.

I'm thinking of volunteering in 2021 and riding again in 2025 (celebrate reaching the big sixty).

But that seems a long way away at the moment...


----------

